# new puppy with diarrhea



## alaska1888 (Mar 1, 2011)

hi iv had an alaskan malamute puppy for 2 weeks now , and has had the runs since we picked him up from the breeder hes been at the vets and been on a drip now he is a bit better but still has the runs !!! i bought him from a a farm in bury and a few people have said that they , have had the same problems with dogs from this breeder any advice thanks 
matt and zoe


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi and welcome!  there will probs be someone along shortly to help you Angie


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi,
I think I would give the vets a ring and ask their advice as he still has the runs now that he is presumably off any medication.
You can try a bland diet of fish and rice, natural yogurt is good at replacing the gut bacteria that diarrhea can strip. Treebarks powder is good at calming the gut and slowing the passage of food. Protexin is a good all in one but I think I would be seeking the vet's advice but bearing the above in mind for his convalesence.
Hope he is better soon. There is nothing worse than a poorly puppy to make you worry and they can go downhill so quickly.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi and welcome.

As has already been said, a bland diet a good idea, I give mine natural probiotic yogurt mixed in their food, great 4 upset tums.

Hope the pupster recovers


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I agree with advice given but you also need to get back in touch with the breeder - they should never have let you take this puppy if it was ill!!!!!!!

I would be complaining big style!!:frown: It is utter irresponsible to do this!! I would never let any of my puppies go if they were ill, even if it were just an upset tum!! be interesting to know what feeding advice you were given from the breeder and what the pup has been weaned on......................


----------



## vics1111 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi,

I have recently bought a puppy from the same farm in Bury that you bought your malamute, there was actually a malamute there when we went to collect our puppy, the breeders alleged the malamute was returned to them as it was growing too big......would this puppy have been yours or did you keep it? We had our puppy for less than 24 hours when we had the same problems as you, we took him to the vets and the vet wanted to run some tests. Can you tell us what happened to your puppy as it would be interesting to know if this happens alot with these breeders

Thanks

Vicky and Phil


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

There is several things that can cause really severe ongoing diarrhoae in puppies, especially if not kept in sanitary conditions, as well as viruses.
There is campylobacter a bacterial infection, Which can really affect pups under 6mths old and is contagious. It can progress starting with loose motions into severe diarrhoae causing dehydration, so that could be a possible candidate.

There is also Coccidia a single cell protozoa parasite, again contagious and in young pups, whos immune systems are immature that can also cause the sort of symptoms you are describing.

Giardia is another single cell parasite that again in young pups can cause severe diarrhoae and again contagious.

If any of these are on the property and the conditions are not sanitary, then it would be an ongoing problem, especially if continously not treated and the property sanitised too.

Cant say for sure obviously the vet would need to do tests, but they are all possible candidates that could cause the problems your pup as had. All thankfully once diagnosed and treated should be OK.

Even very serious round worm loads in a young pup can cause diarrhoae and any of the parasitic infections can then lead them open to other bacterial infections too.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

How many different breeds did this "farm" have?

I would've thought farms would be breeding BC's, gundogs etc... not Mally's...


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

this stinks of puppyfarming to me....


i really hope your pup gets better. try a bland diet of boiled fish and rice and keep in touch with the vet, its important to keep him hydrated.


----------



## Paddy Paws (Jul 11, 2010)

Sounds very like a puppy farm. I would be inclined to take a faecal sample to your vet to get them to send off for analysis in case there is anything like campylobacter present which will cause diarrhoea and has health implications for you and your family. There may be a worm issue too but they can test for this at the same time. You could put your pup on  Synbiotic Capsules or Tablets  which are good for drying up diarrhoea providing there is no underlying infection.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Probably repeating advice here...

When I bought Charlie he had an upset tum for a few weeks. Not so bad that he needed a drip, but he had runny number 2's for what felt like a long time. 

Looking back on Charlie's problem I'm pretty sure was a mixture of stress of settling in to a new home, and worms. Even though the breeder had wormed Charlie, after we did it he was much better. 

So my advice would be:
1) to give the pup a dose of wormer from the vets
2) put the pup on a bland diet of rice with chicken/fish until the runs clears up (not a long-term diet!)
3) a tiny spoonful of pro-biotic natural yogurt is as good for their tums as for ours. 
4) Make sure your pup is drinking enough fluids to replace those being expelled. If you find your pup isn't drinking a lot, try dropping a few ice-cubes into the water bowl. Trying to get them out will mean they accidentally drink some water, and if they eat the ice cube then thats more water.
5) look at your daily routine - the more stable your daily routine is the less stressed your puppy will be
6) When your puppy is ready to go back onto dog food, think about switching your puppy onto a dog food with as few things in that could upset the tummy (i.e. gluten, cereals, additives etc). 


Obviously take your pup back to the vet if anything about his condition worsens.


----------



## muse08 (Dec 21, 2008)

bland diet, and some prokolin is also good for upset tummy.
Did you get any paperwork for this pup that shows that this person you bought the pup off is actually the breeder of the pup?
If not he could very well be a dealer.When dealers get/pick pups up from commercial breeders they dont tend to bother themselves with things like making sure that pups are kept on the same diets as they were weaned on.This could be one reason amongst many others that so many of this persons pups have runny poo/upset tummy/illness when they go to new homes.


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello. Sorry to bump such an old thread but I found this on Google. I recently got a puppy from a place in Bury and he has terrible diarrhoea. I saw him advertised and assumed he was from a litter of pups someone had. He's a white border collie and is deaf. Something spoke to me so I had to go and see him.
I was pretty horrified to see that it was basically a puppy farm. I wish I had asked a few more questions about the set up when I was there. They had a lot of border collies, mentioned they breed labs and they had a litter of malamutes which we heard but could not see. We have a vets booklet for him. It seemed to be a young mans farm and a woman's dog farm.
I am hoping it is just the change in diet/routine that has given our little guy the runs but if it happens tomorrow it'll be the second day and I think we'll run him to the vets.
He is active and happy otherwise and we are going to work hard to make him happy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

FionaS said:


> Hello. Sorry to bump such an old thread but I found this on Google. I recently got a puppy from a place in Bury and he has terrible diarrhoea. I saw him advertised and assumed he was from a litter of pups someone had. He's a white border collie and is deaf. Something spoke to me so I had to go and see him.
> I was pretty horrified to see that it was basically a puppy farm. I wish I had asked a few more questions about the set up when I was there. They had a lot of border collies, mentioned they breed labs and they had a litter of malamutes which we heard but could not see. We have a vets booklet for him. It seemed to be a young mans farm and a woman's dog farm.
> I am hoping it is just the change in diet/routine that has given our little guy the runs but if it happens tomorrow it'll be the second day and I think we'll run him to the vets.
> He is active and happy otherwise and we are going to work hard to make him happy.


Have you reported the place to the RSPCA and the local council?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

FionaS said:


> Hello. Sorry to bump such an old thread but I found this on Google. I recently got a puppy from a place in Bury and he has terrible diarrhoea. I saw him advertised and assumed he was from a litter of pups someone had. He's a white border collie and is deaf. Something spoke to me so I had to go and see him.
> I was pretty horrified to see that it was basically a puppy farm. I wish I had asked a few more questions about the set up when I was there. They had a lot of border collies, mentioned they breed labs and they had a litter of malamutes which we heard but could not see. We have a vets booklet for him. It seemed to be a young mans farm and a woman's dog farm.
> I am hoping it is just the change in diet/routine that has given our little guy the runs but if it happens tomorrow it'll be the second day and I think we'll run him to the vets.
> He is active and happy otherwise and we are going to work hard to make him happy.


Dont know how long you have had him, but if it were me I think I would be getting him a vet check asap if you havent already. Yes they can get loose motions from the stress of leaving mum and litter mates and moving to a new environment, but given where you have got him from, I think its wise to get him checked out. Mum and pups should have been wormed regularly starting at 2 weeks old then every 2/3 weeks until they are 12 weeks old, then monthly up to six months then every 3/4 months like adults. I think it might be questionable if he has been wormed or wromed properly and that can cause diarrhoea and/or vomiting and loss of weight and overall condition in pups. if not kept in clean sanitary environments they can also have protozoa parasites like coccidia and giardia, again this can cause severe diarrohea in pups. There are also bacterial infections they can get again from unsanitary surroundings.
With severe diarrhoea pups can also get de-hydrated pretty quickly and thats also dangerous in pups. So make sure he drinks plenty. If he starts to vomit become dull and listless and uninterested in his surroundings, or the diarrhoea gets worse and especially if it starts to have specs of blood and mucos in it, and is really foul smelling, I would get him checked out ASAP.
If he has got a really round bloated stomach, again I would suspect a worm load.

Hope he is Ok, keep us posted how he is doing.


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

rona said:


> Have you reported the place to the RSPCA and the local council?


I am going to ring them on Monday and just say I am a little concerned as this happened to me and mention that I found this thread on the place too so it may be worth them popping out to give it the once over.


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Dont know how long you have had him, but if it were me I think I would be getting him a vet check asap if you havent already. Yes they can get loose motions from the stress of leaving mum and litter mates and moving to a new environment, but given where you have got him from, I think its wise to get him checked out. Mum and pups should have been wormed regularly starting at 2 weeks old then every 2/3 weeks until they are 12 weeks old, then monthly up to six months then every 3/4 months like adults. I think it might be questionable if he has been wormed or wromed properly and that can cause diarrhoea and/or vomiting and loss of weight and overall condition in pups. if not kept in clean sanitary environments they can also have protozoa parasites like coccidia and giardia, again this can cause severe diarrohea in pups. There are also bacterial infections they can get again from unsanitary surroundings.
> With severe diarrhoea pups can also get de-hydrated pretty quickly and thats also dangerous in pups. So make sure he drinks plenty. If he starts to vomit become dull and listless and uninterested in his surroundings, or the diarrhoea gets worse and especially if it starts to have specs of blood and mucos in it, and is really foul smelling, I would get him checked out ASAP.
> If he has got a really round bloated stomach, again I would suspect a worm load.
> 
> Hope he is Ok, keep us posted how he is doing.


Yeah we are taking him tomorrow for a thorough check up. I don't want to doubt the place I got him as I like to think they were looking after them but with reading this thread it has made me a little concerned! He is still seeming happy and active (everyone has bitten toes!) so fingers crossed it will be something minor.


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

Been to the vets - got a clean bill of health.  Had some anti-inflammatory things for his stomach and to firm up his waste but other than that he is perfect.


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you for your help.  <3


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

The anti inflams should calm his gut down and help things get back to normal,
glad they think other than an upset tum he seems to be in good health, at least it will take away any worries now you may have. So worth going I would have thought.


----------



## SueR (Sep 3, 2011)

I feel ill reading these posts as we also purchased a sick puppy from this farm in Bury yesterday. He is now in the vet's overnight on a drip with severe vomitting and diarrhea, He's had antibiotics, anti sickness drugs and pain killers, and was described as severly dehydrated and at least a kilo underweight. He's a chocolate lab, but what worries me is they also had litters of husky type dogs and border collies and some thin looking horses that they claimed to have "rescued". I wish I had found this forum before we went there. We intend to report the farm to DEFRA and the RSPCA but in the meantime our priority is to get our sick little pup well again and give him a long and happy life.


----------



## SueR (Sep 3, 2011)

Further to my earlier post I am sorry to report that our beautiful little puppy Bruce died this afternoon. Our vet was most concerned at his condition, he was under nourished and severely dehydrated. He just wasn't strong enough to fight. They don't know cause of death yet but are sending away samples for analysis. Funnily enough the people at the farm will not answer the phone today. We have tried numerous times. We are heartbroken but will not rest until this puppy farm is shut down for good and will make sure the people responsible are never allowed to breed another animal.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

SueR said:


> Further to my earlier post I am sorry to report that our beautiful little puppy Bruce died this afternoon. Our vet was most concerned at his condition, he was under nourished and severely dehydrated. He just wasn't strong enough to fight. They don't know cause of death yet but are sending away samples for analysis. Funnily enough the people at the farm will not answer the phone today. We have tried numerous times. We are heartbroken but will not rest until this puppy farm is shut down for good and will make sure the people responsible are never allowed to breed another animal.


I am so so sorry for you and the little one. Its heartbreaking, I am so glad too that you intend to take it further and try to get this place of hell shut down. Although I know your devestated at the loss of bruce at least it will be fitting tribute to his memory and to make sure other pups and dogs dont suffer in the same way, or poor unsuspecting puppy buyers dont either.
Its way too much of a co-incidence that there are so many sick puppies coming from this one place. I would just get onto the RSPCA, I wouldnt even alert them. Say what you have seen what has happened to your little Bruce, and that on investigation you are not the first.

Bless you for thinking of all the other little dogs, especially in your time of sadness. Thinking of you.


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

im so so sorry, but good for you dont let them get away with this make the bbbbbbaskets pay for the life of that puppy.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

SueR said:


> Further to my earlier post I am sorry to report that our beautiful little puppy Bruce died this afternoon. Our vet was most concerned at his condition, he was under nourished and severely dehydrated. He just wasn't strong enough to fight. They don't know cause of death yet but are sending away samples for analysis. Funnily enough the people at the farm will not answer the phone today. We have tried numerous times. We are heartbroken but will not rest until this puppy farm is shut down for good and will make sure the people responsible are never allowed to breed another animal.


Oh i am so sorry.. you must be devastated. R I P Bruce  xx


----------



## Anty (Sep 18, 2011)

SueR said:


> Further to my earlier post I am sorry to report that our beautiful little puppy Bruce died this afternoon. Our vet was most concerned at his condition, he was under nourished and severely dehydrated. He just wasn't strong enough to fight. They don't know cause of death yet but are sending away samples for analysis. Funnily enough the people at the farm will not answer the phone today. We have tried numerous times. We are heartbroken but will not rest until this puppy farm is shut down for good and will make sure the people responsible are never allowed to breed another animal.


Hi Sue I so sorry for your loss .... we believe we have a puppy from the same litter as you. 
we collected him on Saturday afternoon, with all certs and documentation. Once in the car he did poo (Colour light brown - soft logs) He seemed OK. On Monday night his poo became pudding like and again same colour. Tuesday he started to be sick and runny poo. We took him to the vets who gave him anti sickness and antibiotic jabs. He continued to detererate. The vet took him in and has done various tests and is still unable to establish what is the cause. He is on a drip but will not take food. Today the vet has informed us that his poo has blood content. We are obiously expecting the worst after reading your post. I have been in constant contact with the farm and they have taken every call. They are saying they are unaware of any other issues with this litter. They did admit to a problem with a Malamute. They have asked to speak to my vet and want to be informed of his progress. we purchased for my Nan who passed away before she got to meet her new best friend. I made a promise to her that we would get a Chocolate Labrador. So he means a lot to us even though we have had him less than week.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Anty said:


> Hi Sue I so sorry for your loss .... we believe we have a puppy from the same litter as you.
> we collected him on Saturday afternoon, with all certs and documentation. Once in the car he did poo (Colour light brown - soft logs) He seemed OK. On Monday night his poo became pudding like and again same colour. Tuesday he started to be sick and runny poo. We took him to the vets who gave him anti sickness and antibiotic jabs. He continued to detererate. The vet took him in and has done various tests and is still unable to establish what is the cause. He is on a drip but will not take food. Today the vet has informed us that his poo has blood content. We are obiously expecting the worst after reading your post. I have been in constant contact with the farm and they have taken every call. They are saying they are unaware of any other issues with this litter. They did admit to a problem with a Malamute. They have asked to speak to my vet and want to be informed of his progress. we purchased for my Nan who passed away before she got to meet her new best friend. I made a promise to her that we would get a Chocolate Labrador. So he means a lot to us even though we have had him less than week.


I am so sorry for you and your pup, again not an isolated incident its seems. Really hope your little lad makes it and they can get him beter. Please let us know how you get on. Thinking of you all.


----------



## Anty (Sep 18, 2011)

Our vet rang earlier this evening to inform us that our puppy had not been sick or had a further watery poo's. I did mentiion all of the 3 possible causes that were mentioned in this thread. She said he would not eat hardly anything... to quote 'the tiniest amount' so he has not eaten now since Wedneday night / Thursday morning. Our vet stated she was going to run more tests and run the parvo test again, as some puppies can develop this even after there first jab. She also stated he has had his first jab far to late at 7 weeks which was only 5 days before we collected him. 

THe vet has been wounderful with us..... she has said that he has not changed since lunch time today. Then this is either the calm before the storm or the worst it can be. She said we need to speak again tomorrow and keep going on what they believe it is...... 

I will keep eveyone informed of my baby boys progress..... fingers crossed he'll be OK ...... but how long can a puppy last with out food. tomorrow is 5 days..... so the vet has had him longer than we have.......... I am frustrated that I cannot do anything for him:mad2:


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Anty said:


> Our vet rang earlier this evening to inform us that our puppy had not been sick or had a further watery poo's. I did mentiion all of the 3 possible causes that were mentioned in this thread. She said he would not eat hardly anything... to quote 'the tiniest amount' so he has not eaten now since Wedneday night / Thursday morning. Our vet stated she was going to run more tests and run the parvo test again, as some puppies can develop this even after there first jab. She also stated he has had his first jab far to late at 7 weeks which was only 5 days before we collected him.
> 
> THe vet has been wounderful with us..... she has said that he has not changed since lunch time today. Then this is either the calm before the storm or the worst it can be. She said we need to speak again tomorrow and keep going on what they believe it is......
> 
> I will keep eveyone informed of my baby boys progress..... fingers crossed he'll be OK ...... but how long can a puppy last with out food. tomorrow is 5 days..... so the vet has had him longer than we have.......... I am frustrated that I cannot do anything for him:mad2:


I'm so sorry, I really hope your pup is okay, let us know. I really hope it turns out well for you, can't imagine how you must be feeling xox


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Anty said:


> Our vet rang earlier this evening to inform us that our puppy had not been sick or had a further watery poo's. I did mentiion all of the 3 possible causes that were mentioned in this thread. She said he would not eat hardly anything... to quote 'the tiniest amount' so he has not eaten now since Wedneday night / Thursday morning. Our vet stated she was going to run more tests and run the parvo test again, as some puppies can develop this even after there first jab. She also stated he has had his first jab far to late at 7 weeks which was only 5 days before we collected him.
> 
> THe vet has been wounderful with us..... she has said that he has not changed since lunch time today. Then this is either the calm before the storm or the worst it can be. She said we need to speak again tomorrow and keep going on what they believe it is......
> 
> I will keep eveyone informed of my baby boys progress..... fingers crossed he'll be OK ...... but how long can a puppy last with out food. tomorrow is 5 days..... so the vet has had him longer than we have.......... I am frustrated that I cannot do anything for him:mad2:


The fact that he has not been sick or had further watery poos is at least a bit more encouraging. Even the tiniest amount of food is still, allbeit slight, at least its something and better then absolutely none at all. If the situation has not changed since lunchtime it might not be as you hoped, but in a positive way he hasnt deteriorated further or got any worse either by the sounds of it.

The main danger in pups with bad sickness and diarrhoea, is dehydration thats what can be fatal more then anything. He is on a drip getting fluids now, so that should re-hydrate and replace any fluids that he lost and will continue to keep him hydrated. If he has stopped the sickness and watery
diarrhoea, thats good too especially if it continues, as he wont be losing fluid
that they are pumping in with the drip. The drip I believe has sugars salts and electrolytes in them, you will have to check for sure on that so if Im correct thats somethng to keep his strength up and give energy as such.

He isnt out the woods, but from what you have said he could still be in with a chance too, so lets hope its the worse it can be and not a lull before the storm. Tomorrows a new day and hoping for him and you it may be the day he can turn the corner.


----------



## Anty (Sep 18, 2011)

This morning the vet has rung and he is a tiny bit brighter, but still watery poo. He is still on a drip. But they have said they can now not rule out Parvo.... if this is the case he would have come with this if I am correct. Just in case anyone knows this better than me.

He was born 25 July 2011, He had his jabs on the 5 September 2011.... wormed same time. We picked him up on the 10 September 2011. 

Our vet felt it was a little late on the first Jab, plus not long enough between jab and collection of the puppy.

I feel so helpless ..... I just want to help my little lad...... xxx

The vet has had him longer than I have..... I know they will do there best for him becasue they have all fell in love with him.


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

bless. its not nice knowing you cant do anything for them, but you have to know hes in the best place. and when he comes home you can give him extra cuddles ect


----------



## maryrose1977 (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh gosh i am so sorry. Those poor dogs. I was reading this in floods of tears.


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

SueR said:


> Further to my earlier post I am sorry to report that our beautiful little puppy Bruce died this afternoon. Our vet was most concerned at his condition, he was under nourished and severely dehydrated. He just wasn't strong enough to fight. They don't know cause of death yet but are sending away samples for analysis. Funnily enough the people at the farm will not answer the phone today. We have tried numerous times. We are heartbroken but will not rest until this puppy farm is shut down for good and will make sure the people responsible are never allowed to breed another animal.


Oh gosh I am so sorry. If you need any statements/etc please get in touch I will gladly vouch for how bad it was when we got Fly.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Anty said:


> This morning the vet has rung and he is a tiny bit brighter, but still watery poo. He is still on a drip. But they have said they can now not rule out Parvo.... if this is the case he would have come with this if I am correct. Just in case anyone knows this better than me.
> 
> He was born 25 July 2011, He had his jabs on the 5 September 2011.... wormed same time. We picked him up on the 10 September 2011.
> 
> ...


Glad he is a little brighter today. It looks like you are correct, on checking incubation for parvo is 4/7 days so if its that he would have been incubating it. From what I can see too, the virus can survive in the environment for very long periods and is passed in the faeces of infected dogs. Its then transmitted through the nose and mouth. So if it does prove to be parvo then there is the possible answer why all these puppies coming from there are getting sick. If there is bad hygeine, and the place insnt being quarantined and cleaned up properly, then the virus will remain and infect other puppies. Even if a dog is vaccinated and comes into contact with it, and doesnt have really bad but mild symptoms that could be missed as parvo it can still shed the virus in its faeces and infect the environment apparently.

Dont know if this outfit is licensed, if it is, I think it comes under the local council. I think a place has to only be licensed though or it did if over a certain number of litters were produced in a year. Might be worth you having a word with the local council animal wardens office, and also the RSPCA, there must be enough people now with evidence of sick pups to do something. I know your worried about your lad and its probably the last thing on your mind, but perhaps its something you can do later.

Hoping he will make improvements and the news will be better. Please keep us posted. Thinking of you and the little one.


----------



## Anty (Sep 18, 2011)

Well ... jut to keep everyone updated .... my little lad has parvo... Yep .... all tests have been done he has had a drip in either front leg and then in either back leg, shaved belly and chest so they could ultra sound, and a shaved chest to ultra sound there too. It is heart breaking to see him in his present state but we know he is now immune to parvo, although he has it. We also know he was only 6 weeks old when collected him, far to young to be on his own. The vet stated he is doing OK and very lucky. 

Right problem two. He is now nine weeks old and will not drink water. We have tried the following : 

Tap water, will not go near it even different bowls.
RO water which has all the chemicals removed as above.
Boiled chicken in water and used the water, he will only take this from your finger.
Wetting his food with water he will not touch it afterwards,
Honey in water will not take it.
Rock Salt in water again will not take it.
Ice cubes, again will not play or crunch them.
Puppy milk mixed with water .... nope not interested.
Tea..... will not go near it.

He will not drink from any bowls, he will not take from a babies bottle. 

However he will take chicken stock from your finger. He is at the vet every day to have rehydration injections. 

The vet says he is health apart from the parvo carrying, and all internals are working as they should. If he will not drink what do I do ??

Is he a candidate to be put down ?? please note this is the last thing I want to do... the dog was got to be a companion for my Nana whom I made a promise to in hospital that I would get her a chocolate lab, she named him, sadly she never got to see him as she died before we picked him up. but I am now struggling to understand along with the vet as to why he will not touch water or liquid for drinking.

If someone has a really good idea or has seen this before please can you help. I dont know where to go or what to do.....I real love this little fella and he has brighten our world up since my Nana passed away.

Thanks


----------



## molly the collie (Oct 8, 2011)

Hello all

just found this thread when trawling through Google. Me an my girlfreind have just put a deposit down on a blue merle collie at the farm that a few of the members on here have had issues with

when we left the farm today we were both excited to bring are new addition to the family home but now, we are really worried about the issues that people have had with other pups from the farm

the dogs seemed healthy when we were there an the holding "pens" were clean with fresh straw. funnily we noticed there were no signs of faeces at all which seemed odd thinking about it considering there were about 30 pups

the pup we are hoping to buy has had its first set of injections an is 8 weeks old and has apparently been vet checked. the bags of food around the pens were "Iams Probiotic" (i think)

we really dont know what to do now. i think i will speak to the RSPCA an see if i can get in contact with Defra to see if the "farm" is licensed etc

whilst we were there, there was a single Malamute pup that the girl told us was 16 weeks old, also chocolate brown lab pups and a variety of different aged border collies


any advice anyone?

thanks


the address of the farm is 

Bentley Hall Farm
Bentley Hall Road
Walshaw
Bury
BL8 3PH


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

were the food bags open? if they were anything could be in them.
phone your councel as if they are licenced they should know them. i would also pone the rspca and ask if they have seen of heard of this farm and get any info from them. they may have cleaned up there act but you still need to be weary. lso them telling you they have had there jabs dosnt mean they have. did you see the jab record? also ask which vets they go to and give them a ring to see it they are a customer of theres.


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

Anty said:


> Well ... jut to keep everyone updated .... my little lad has parvo... Yep .... all tests have been done he has had a drip in either front leg and then in either back leg, shaved belly and chest so they could ultra sound, and a shaved chest to ultra sound there too. It is heart breaking to see him in his present state but we know he is now immune to parvo, although he has it. We also know he was only 6 weeks old when collected him, far to young to be on his own. The vet stated he is doing OK and very lucky.
> 
> Right problem two. He is now nine weeks old and will not drink water. We have tried the following :
> 
> ...


 he is not a pts case yet.but you have to realise that hes had the drips ect so may not be used to drinking ect. ask your vet to recomend a dog behaviorist.
all the best you have a fighter there.


----------



## molly the collie (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reply

to be honest there was quite alot of bags, most of them sealed.

I will try an speak to the farm tommorow an ask about vet details etc I will also speak to the RSPCA & Defra

just feel really sorry for all the pups now..... 


sorry for the thread hijack by the way!

Anty i hope your dog gets better soon


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

ollie the collie said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> to be honest there was quite alot of bags, most of them sealed.
> 
> ...


Looking back over the thread the first pup was reported on 1st March this year. The most recent not long ago 18th September, thankfully the last pup seems to have survived, ones before that didnt make it. All with the same symptoms, the last confirmed as Parvo Virus now. Parvo Virus can be very resilient and can last in the environment for a considerable time. From the time frame involved with the last pup it does look like the pup was infected and incubating the virus before he was picked up. Its just too many pups IMO
to be just an unfortunate co-incidence. I would say likely, this pup could be at risk.

Whether these people have actually been reported, no one has I dont think come back to confirm.


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

ollie the collie said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> to be honest there was quite alot of bags, most of them sealed.
> 
> ...


Try to see both parents - my pup from there was a double merle and I would be worried if they were still doing that sort of breeding. One can be a merle but the other has to be a solid colour/black white dog.


----------



## molly the collie (Oct 8, 2011)

Hello all just wanted to give you all a quick update

we ended up picking our puppy up from the farm. we were so taken with her we had too

So let me please introduce you all to Molly the collie



















The young girl who dealt with us at the farm was very attentive an gave us 4 weeks of free insurance with Molly (our collie)


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

congrats she is absolutely beuuuuuuuuuuuutiful xxxxx


----------



## molly the collie (Oct 8, 2011)

thanks..its funny i think ive spent about £30 on chew toys for her an so far her favourite "toy" is an empty plastic drinks bottle

puppies hey!


----------



## paula77 (Oct 17, 2011)

I brought a puppy once that had diarreah really bad and it ended up having bright yellow poo. i had a poo test done and it ended up being campylobacter which had damaged his tummy. i hope your puppy doesnt have the same problem. good luck.


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

ollie the collie said:


> thanks..its funny i think ive spent about £30 on chew toys for her an so far her favourite "toy" is an empty plastic drinks bottle
> 
> puppies hey!


same here we brought colin alot of toys the best was a squeeky chicken i ended up taking the squeeky out coz he didnt like it. but he loves chasing an empty pop bottle if you squish it a bit and add a few stones in it lol he will chase it for hours and it tends to slide more lol. good luck with your ollie hope she is well and stays that way. put pics on dog chat. xx


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

Eeee she is adorable! Good luck with her!


----------



## SueR (Sep 3, 2011)

Anty I'm so sorry I haven't been on for ages and have just read your story. Sounds like your pup definitely came from the same farm as Bruce. It was confirmed by our vet that Bruce died from Parvo Virus. We notified the local authorities but also the vet who had given him his first jab and he was also taking the case up on our behalf as he works with the RSPCA.
Our story got just a little bit worse though. We got Bruce as a companion for Rex our lovely little golden lab. After we lost Bruce we went to a reputable breeder and bought a lovely black lab called Bertie. To cut a long story short Rex got ill and we took him to our vet immediately, sadly he had caught Parvo from Bruce. A day later Bertie also got it.
But delighted to say after a week in the vets and a month in quarantine both boys are fit and healthy and we just love them to bits. However, it just shows how horrible and contagious this disease is. But it is survivable if the pup is fit and healthy in the first place.
I really hope your pup is well again now, he is so lucky to have a loving family. We only had Bruce for 24 hours and just fell in love with him so I totally understand how you feel.


----------



## heather1109 (Oct 30, 2011)

We have had our 5yr old chocolate labrador bitch for the past 3 weeks from Bentley Hall Farm. In just the 3 weeks we have had her she looks a different dog. She had been used as brood bitch and was in a bit of a sorry state when we brought her 'home'. Her last litter, we were told, had been 13 but we don't know how long ago that had been but looking at her it wasn't that long ago (£300 a pup, not a bad earner). They wanted rid of her because 'she wasn't financially viable to them' any more and was costing them money as they couldn't breed any more from her. She looked worn out, she had no fir on her under belly, elbows or around her eyes, probably from living on concrete for the past 5 years. She stank and had flees. She has never looked back since coming to live with us. When picking her up we saw plenty of Border Collie pups at the puppy farm but no mothers any where. The place was absolutely filthy. We were told it was a Registered breeders but we can find no evidence of that anywhere. Saying that she was microchipped and we did get her pedigree papers and vaccination certificates. 

She lives in the house now, a comfort that is obvious she has never experienced before and she loves. After a good bath, plenty of brushing, exercise and love she is the perfect pet and looks a different dog. Her fitness has improved, she has lost some of her baby weight and her fir is glowing (and she smells better). She walks 4 times a day and is perfectly house trained. She is reluctant to give up the comfort of her bed or carpet but will play with our springer spaniel and upstage him for cuddles.

We are glad she is now with us but felt I had to write after hearing of the other peoples problems which do not surprise me.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

heather1109 said:


> We have had our 5yr old chocolate labrador bitch for the past 3 weeks from Bentley Hall Farm. In just the 3 weeks we have had her she looks a different dog. She had been used as brood bitch and was in a bit of a sorry state when we brought her 'home'. Her last litter, we were told, had been 13 but we don't know how long ago that had been but looking at her it wasn't that long ago (£300 a pup, not a bad earner). They wanted rid of her because 'she wasn't financially viable to them' any more and was costing them money as they couldn't breed any more from her. She looked worn out, she had no fir on her under belly, elbows or around her eyes, probably from living on concrete for the past 5 years. She stank and had flees. She has never looked back since coming to live with us. When picking her up we saw plenty of Border Collie pups at the puppy farm but no mothers any where. The place was absolutely filthy. We were told it was a Registered breeders but we can find no evidence of that anywhere. Saying that she was microchipped and we did get her pedigree papers and vaccination certificates.
> 
> She lives in the house now, a comfort that is obvious she has never experienced before and she loves. After a good bath, plenty of brushing, exercise and love she is the perfect pet and looks a different dog. Her fitness has improved, she has lost some of her baby weight and her fir is glowing (and she smells better). She walks 4 times a day and is perfectly house trained. She is reluctant to give up the comfort of her bed or carpet but will play with our springer spaniel and upstage him for cuddles.
> 
> We are glad she is now with us but felt I had to write after hearing of the other peoples problems which do not surprise me.


Makes you wonder how this can carry on and nothings being done about it, Ill puppies, puppies that have died, and females having a miserable existance for years and then got rid of when they are no longer any use to them.

Thankfully your girl has escaped, but how many still there and how many in the future, and how many more sick and dying puppies to come!!!! Just Heartbreaking


----------



## Rosie Dane (Oct 12, 2011)

This thread brought tears to my eyes! Why is this place still selling puppies??? Surely if the people who have bought infected pups from this place have reported their experiences, it should have been shut down??? They are bluddy lucky I don't live anywhere near or I'd be paying these heartless people a visit!


----------



## Anty (Sep 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Looking back over the thread the first pup was reported on 1st March this year. The most recent not long ago 18th September, thankfully the last pup seems to have survived, ones before that didnt make it. All with the same symptoms, the last confirmed as Parvo Virus now. Parvo Virus can be very resilient and can last in the environment for a considerable time. From the time frame involved with the last pup it does look like the pup was infected and incubating the virus before he was picked up. Its just too many pups IMO
> to be just an unfortunate co-incidence. I would say likely, this pup could be at risk.
> 
> Whether these people have actually been reported, no one has I dont think come back to confirm.


Hi Sorry

Not been on for a while...... still calming down !!!

Yes they where reported by several sources including a VET ... My little chap is doing so well now after the top notch care from our vet.....

The RSPCA rang me to get directions to the farm....... that is the last I heard .. So hopefully they will have been halled over the hot coals for what they where doing or given guidance on how to run that kind of business.

I also contacted epupz's whom refused point blank to investigate as it would endanger there business.. I have all the transcripts from the conversations with them...... so be warned !!! All epupz want was my name and address plus all contact details of my vet thenm refused to do anything other than put it on file !!!

Thanks for all your help guy's


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Anty said:


> Hi Sorry
> 
> Not been on for a while...... still calming down !!!
> 
> ...


I am so so glad your little guy has made it and doing so well, especially after some of the other poor little pups.

Glad too that the vet got involved to make an Official report hopefully that will carry some weight too. Lets hope something is done. At least you have tried and reported it as much as you can personally.


----------



## SueR (Sep 3, 2011)

Heather that's the first bit of really good news to come out of this sorry tale. So happy you have given your girl a loving home. I'm almost certain she's our Bruce's mother, we saw her briefly - not with the pups I hasten to add! - and she was still struggling with her weight and had bald patches. We were told she'd had 12 puppies and was being put on a diet because they were weaned and she was too fat! We were a bit concerned that meant starving her so relieved you rescued her.


----------



## heather1109 (Oct 30, 2011)

It sounds like Bruce is indeed one of Fudge's pups. She is now doing fantastic. She has lost her baby weight and outrunning our springer spaniel Ged. She is no longer struggling with our 12 mile fell walks. Her fur is shining and her bald patches are gone. We have never seen a dog spend so much time preening herself. She is the most affectionate dog we have ever come across. Just a word of warning for any pups of Fudge. We have been and checked her out with the Kennel club, looking at her mum and dad. It seems that part of her paperwork was missing when we picked her up from Bentley Hall Farm and in her KC 1yr check she was showing as being HC affected, she is now 5 years old Her parents were clear. I believe this to be hereditary cataracts. We will be getting her checked at the vets. Other than that everything else is good and you should have some lovely pups. Hope you have many enjoyable years with these beautiful dogs.:thumbup:


----------



## Conni (Jan 7, 2012)

After reading the sticky about puppy farms today, I googled the name of the farm where we got our little Connie from and it led me to this old thread. I feel absolutely sick to the stomach and so upset, and am extremely grateful that Connie is healthy. I think we were very naive, we wanted a border collie after we lost our old girl last year and when I saw the ad, believed that it was a farm where the farmers dog had a litter of puppies. 

Maybe alarm bells should have rang when we went to see her as they obviously had quite a few litters of puppies, mainly border collies but they had labs and at least one husky type dog but again, I feel we were very naive as we haven't any experience of this type of thing, as our other dogs have all been rescue dogs.

The barn they were in seemed clean, the puppies seemed happy enough and the young girl we dealt with seemed quite professional. Of course we fell in love with Connie and arranged to pick her up at the weekend. She was 16 weeks old and had all her vaccinations, we were told she was on Beta puppy food and we were given a week's supply and also a months free insurance.

Luckily Connie has settled in well and is very healthy, (thats her below) but I feel so sad and am sat here in tears for the other puppies and dogs who weren't so lucky.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

While are on the topic I'd like to push the following petition:
Help End Puppy Farming - e-petitions which was raised in another thread. If you haven't signed it already please consider doing so.


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

Anyone have any idea how things went when the RSPCA checked them out? I'd love to know. 

Shall sign the petition too.


----------



## cara brand (Feb 26, 2012)

I know this is a really old post but was wondering if anyone knew if anything happended to this farm as i have just reported them as well, they are still breeding border collies, Malamutes, lab puppies and now lab x border collies at the moment they have all these puppies up for sale.


----------



## AskieAmerEskimo (Nov 4, 2011)

I suggest you use pumpkin. I used pumpkin to naturally treat my dog with diarrhea before going on meds.


----------



## 22Rosie (Mar 11, 2012)

my husband and daughter brought a puppy home for my birthday 24th february from bentley hall farm. By monday morning it was in the vets with a temp of 104 slight diarrhea , the vet kept her in for support in case of dehydration, As the week progressed she became terribly ill with ciamplobactor and isospra they tested for parvo. Fortunately a week later she came home to us a much better little pup the test for parvo was positive. We have a 14yr old border collie who thankfully seems ok it would have broken our hearts if anything would have happened to her. this little pup we called rosie she is chocolate tri coloured with pale eyes and meant to be a pure border i have my doubts. They were not shown the parents .i stumbled across this forum by accident and cannot believe what i have read . it is very distressing and i will be reporting back to my vet the only good thing is she is very sweet and will fit into our family really well infact she is taking over already . And she came with the free insurance . I am sorry for all you people and puppies who have suffered like my little rosie and my family


----------



## Tobymum (Dec 2, 2007)

Can I please ask all who have bought sick pups from this establishment to contact [email protected] Complain as much as you can as they are investigating this breeder.

Also if you would like us to publish your stories of sick pups as a warning to others please contact [email protected]


----------



## 22Rosie (Mar 11, 2012)

hi its me again with rosie the collie bought from bentley hall farm feb 24th . she has had the all clear from vets now and recieved 2nd vac on thursday we are very lucky she seems to have made a full recovery. were is the best place to start a full investigation of this place there are some very old messages on this site so i cannot believe it is still selling puppies. Someone surely by now must have been and had a look round what about the rspca or kennel club krikey even crufts are in the news and getting dogs banned about time as well if anyone knows anything please reply


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

22Rosie said:


> hi its me again with rosie the collie bought from bentley hall farm feb 24th . she has had the all clear from vets now and recieved 2nd vac on thursday we are very lucky she seems to have made a full recovery. were is the best place to start a full investigation of this place there are some very old messages on this site so i cannot believe it is still selling puppies. Someone surely by now must have been and had a look round what about the rspca or kennel club krikey even crufts are in the news and getting dogs banned about time as well if anyone knows anything please reply


See post above on this thread, for full details
Tobymum 
Pet Forums Junior Member Join Date: Dec 2007
Location: Cheshire
Posts: 45

Re: new puppy with diarrhea

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Can I please ask all who have bought sick pups from this establishment to contact [email protected] Complain as much as you can as they are investigating this breeder.

Also if you would like us to publish your stories of sick pups as a warning to others please contact [email protected]
Unlike You, noushka05, simplysardonic and 2 others like this.
__________________
puppylovecampaigns.org

Anti Puppy farming site, please join and help if you can

You can also add your story to the website.
ETA Link http://puppylovecampaigns.org/


----------



## SueR (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi, our lovely chocolate lab puppy Bruce, died of parvo just 24 hours after we bought him from Bentley Hall Farm, see earlier post. Mr Bonham was the vet who Mr Speakman the farmer had taken the litter to, it seems that all the litters are seen by different vets. Mr Speakman is also an RSPCA vet and promised to look into it. We have emailed him today to see where he got to with his investigation. Will keep the forum updated. 
We have also registered our concerns with Bury Council. Puppy farms are not technically illegal - although they should be! - but this man is knowingly selling puppies with high contagious diseases and it's so wrong.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tobymum said:


> Can I please ask all who have bought sick pups from this establishment to contact [email protected] Complain as much as you can as they are investigating this breeder.
> 
> Also if you would like us to publish your stories of sick pups as a warning to others please contact [email protected]





SueR said:


> Hi, our lovely chocolate lab puppy Bruce, died of parvo just 24 hours after we bought him from Bentley Hall Farm, see earlier post. Mr Bonham was the vet who Mr Speakman the farmer had taken the litter to, it seems that all the litters are seen by different vets. Mr Speakman is also an RSPCA vet and promised to look into it. We have emailed him today to see where he got to with his investigation. Will keep the forum updated.
> We have also registered our concerns with Bury Council. Puppy farms are not technically illegal - although they should be! - but this man is knowingly selling puppies with high contagious diseases and it's so wrong.


I am so so sorry that you have also had to fa ce this heart ache.
Have you seen the above post, just in case you have missed it!! You can lodge your details there too and but your story on the Puppy Love campaigns site too.


----------



## Anty (Sep 18, 2011)

SueR said:


> Hi, our lovely chocolate lab puppy Bruce, died of parvo just 24 hours after we bought him from Bentley Hall Farm, see earlier post. Mr Bonham was the vet who Mr Speakman the farmer had taken the litter to, it seems that all the litters are seen by different vets. Mr Speakman is also an RSPCA vet and promised to look into it. We have emailed him today to see where he got to with his investigation. Will keep the forum updated.
> We have also registered our concerns with Bury Council. Puppy farms are not technically illegal - although they should be! - but this man is knowingly selling puppies with high contagious diseases and it's so wrong.


Hi Sue

My heart goes out to you and your family with the loss of Bruce whom I belive is a bother of our puppy, who also had/has parvo and various other isues. Thankfully he is OK. But he spent more time with the vet than us. In fact he enjoys the trip to the vet.

The vet our puppy was first seen by whilst still with Mr Speakman was Mr Holdsworthy whom refused to see him once he became ill......which is a concern in its self, so we used a local vet. Also you will find that if we are correct and Bruno is a brother of our puppy then he is 2 weeks younger than they said he was.

One thing conerns me in what you say 'Mr Speakman a RSPCA Vet' ?? are we talking about the young man whom owns the farm or a second person or even worse did he pass himself off as a RSPCA vet ??


----------



## puppyalert (Oct 8, 2008)

I am wondering if you all realise how important and urgent it is to contact the Council (Bury)Environmental Health and Public Protection regarding these premises as not only your puppies have suffered but if parvo is on the premises it will be carried on shoes and clothing everywhere else by the owners themselves and anyone visiting the premises and walking back into their own premises and location. The premises must be placed in quarentine..

Do you also realise that you are all covered by the Sale of Goods Act 1979 if your puppy is sick or has died. You can make a claim against the seller/breeder for selling you faulty goods and not of satisfactory quality even though we are refereing to a puppy. More help and advice can be sought from Consumer Direct.


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

I have emailled [email protected] with Fly's story. Lets hope something finally gets done.


----------



## SueR (Sep 3, 2011)

Anty said:


> Hi Sue
> 
> My heart goes out to you and your family with the loss of Bruce whom I belive is a bother of our puppy, who also had/has parvo and various other isues. Thankfully he is OK. But he spent more time with the vet than us. In fact he enjoys the trip to the vet.
> 
> ...


Sorry my mistake it was a typing error, I meant Mr Bonham was an RSPCA vet NOT Mr Speakman.
Bonhams today referred us to lady called Sandra who is dealing with the investigation at Bury Council Trading Standards. We have left her a voicemail message.
We have also emailed [email protected] who has asked us to put Bruce's story in writing to them. Will keep you posted.
And yes it does sound like your little boy may be Bruce's brother. We always had our suspicions that he was yoiunger than the Speakmans claimed as our other puppy Rex - from a proper breeder - was supposed to be exactly the same age but was almost double his size. I'll post a photograph of them to show you.


----------



## cara brand (Feb 26, 2012)

Does any body know what is happing or happened to this farm as i havent herd anything back from the rspca or council and they are still advertising puppies for sale now.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

oh my god, how is this just allowed to keep on going.

to those who have lost their puppies im so sorry for your loss and feel awful about what has happened.

i can't really believe that someone still bought a puppy from this place after reading this thread and asking advice, even though she is very cute, look at what has happened here.

so sorry to all who have lost.


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

I got an email from Kelly Webster from Bury council asking me for my address so I could be sent a questionnaire about buying the dog - anyone else?


----------



## purple64 (Aug 10, 2012)

I wish I had seen this forum before I bought a puppy from this farm. We bought her on 8th July and she became ill with sickness and later diarrhea on the 13th July. She was taken into the vets but by 18th it became clear she was not improving and was suffering. We had to make the heart breaking decision to let her go. She was only 9 weeks old. Have reported this to the link suggested hope this will help with the investigation.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

purple64 said:


> I wish I had seen this forum before I bought a puppy from this farm. We bought her on 8th July and she became ill with sickness and later diarrhea on the 13th July. She was taken into the vets but by 18th it became clear she was not improving and was suffering. We had to make the heart breaking decision to let her go. She was only 9 weeks old. Have reported this to the link suggested hope this will help with the investigation.


I am so sorry for your awful experience and loss. Well done for reporting it.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

purple64 said:


> I wish I had seen this forum before I bought a puppy from this farm. We bought her on 8th July and she became ill with sickness and later diarrhea on the 13th July. She was taken into the vets but by 18th it became clear she was not improving and was suffering. We had to make the heart breaking decision to let her go. She was only 9 weeks old. Have reported this to the link suggested hope this will help with the investigation.


Oh no. Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Did you take the matter up with the Breeder? Sounds like there are some serious issues going on with this Breeder!


----------



## purple64 (Aug 10, 2012)

We phoned him as recommended by our vet so he could keep an eye out for the other puppies getting ill. He didn't seem that bothered and just asked if we wanted another when they had more.
Declined tho as I wouldn't trust him and we couldn't go through that again.
We are now considering going to rescue centre for another pup.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

purple64 said:


> I wish I had seen this forum before I bought a puppy from this farm. We bought her on 8th July and she became ill with sickness and later diarrhea on the 13th July. She was taken into the vets but by 18th it became clear she was not improving and was suffering. We had to make the heart breaking decision to let her go. She was only 9 weeks old. Have reported this to the link suggested hope this will help with the investigation.


I am so so sorry for your loss and heartbreak, and for all the puppies still being bred 18mths on from the date of the first post and its still happening.
Its awful.

Really hope something is done about this breeder.


----------



## gypsysaffy (Aug 12, 2012)

hi i know this is a very old post, but we got our bc puppy from this bentley hall farm 3 days ago. once we got her home we found huge ticks on her. when taken to the vet we found out she had ear mites and now we have had to worm her as she had a bad case of worms. so scared she is going to have something else wrong with her that we dont know about.
When we were leaving my partner had a chat with him and we found out that they have 6 bithces on the go at that farm and thats just the collies. they have a new litter and this litter that we got ruby from. Also they were selling lab puppies. it seems these people have got greedy and are thinking about the money rather than the health of there dogs. I am furious about all our pup has had to go through and now all the worry we do every day thinking she may get ill. 
I want to make a complaint and get this place looked into and stopped from doing what they are doing as it makes my blood boil. advice please


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

gypsysaffy said:


> hi i know this is a very old post, but we got our bc puppy from this bentley hall farm 3 days ago. once we got her home we found huge ticks on her. when taken to the vet we found out she had ear mites and now we have had to worm her as she had a bad case of worms. so scared she is going to have something else wrong with her that we dont know about.
> When we were leaving my partner had a chat with him and we found out that they have 6 bithces on the go at that farm and thats just the collies. they have a new litter and this litter that we got ruby from. Also they were selling lab puppies. it seems these people have got greedy and are thinking about the money rather than the health of there dogs. I am furious about all our pup has had to go through and now all the worry we do every day thinking she may get ill.
> I want to make a complaint and get this place looked into and stopped from doing what they are doing as it makes my blood boil. advice please


Try to find out if they are council licensed. Ring the council.

You could also get a vet report and try the RSPCA, though I don't hold out much hope that they will act.

Are these people selling KC registered pups?


----------



## gypsysaffy (Aug 12, 2012)

im not sure, they said to us they had labs and border collies but they had many areas that could have had other pups in. i have heard they have huskies as well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi i went to this farm on the 8th august 2012 , i went to see some chocolate lab puppies that they had advertised on pets4homes website , i arranged to go and view after speaking to the guy on phone . When i got there with my 11yr old son i was shown to like a stabling /pig sty area which had different stables as i started walking down i passed a litter of border collies and then another litter of them , then i saw the chocolate lab puppies further down in the next stable type area there were another 3 litters off border collies they had 6 litters off puppies in total . i know puppy farms exsist so it sent me to get suspicious these puppies were said to off had vaccination , i had to request to see mum and dad which i did get to see . I will be honest i did fall in love with one off the puppies but i could not risk buying one as i was suspecting puppy farm , i asked if i could see mum and dads pedigree papers so i could see what there kc registered names were i was fed some jargon about why i could not see them and was told they would not recieve the kc papers for pups for a further 2wk , i did report my findings to pets4homes and nothing has been done not removed there advert or contacted me . I also looked on the pets4homes site and put border collies in and the same farm (bentley hall farm) had five litters advertised 3 under bury and two under bolton if you click on them it comes under the same phone number , i have emailed pets4homes again requesting them to ring me but not holding much hope out for them to get in touch , i will be contacting trading standards and council about this farm and i am also going to contact kennel club , I am lucky i did not purchase a puppy as i suspected then came home plugged them in on internet and got to this post and i am so glad i hadnt i rung the vets that bentley hall farm said they use and suprise suprise the puppies had not been vaccinated there and from wat the lady said neither were the parents . We are now the proud owners off a male red fox lab puppy from another advert and my GSD loves him to pieces , there has to be something someone in authority willing to do that can get this place shut down and the owners PROSECUTED it is wrong on so many many levels and i really feel for all the dogs there and the people that have bought a puppy from there and has become sick . It sickens me that people can treat dogs as money making machines


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tobymum said:


> Can I please ask all who have bought sick pups from this establishment to contact [email protected] Complain as much as you can as they are investigating this breeder.
> 
> Also if you would like us to publish your stories of sick pups as a warning to others please contact [email protected]


The above are trying to correlate evidence and publicise the bad practices and problems of this farm, anyone who has had expereinces should contact the above


----------



## cara brand (Feb 26, 2012)

This farm is not ment to be licensed as it didnt renew it last september when it ran out, T&S are getting info together as im still waiting for my form to be sent out to fill in but bury council dont seem to be doing much i recieved an email months ago off them saying its being investigated and they will be back intouch but never herd out since same with the rspca. I have been reporting this farm since febuary and they had already had complaints before that.
They do have alaskan malamute dogs as well as border collies and labs and they are also cross breeding them. They have now collies x alaskan malamute pups for sale and last month it was collies x labs for sale.
The longer they are getting away with it the more dogs they are getting used for breeding.


----------



## gypsysaffy (Aug 12, 2012)

The guy running the place must glum got wise as he had the three puppies outside when we turned up so obviously we didn't see the rest of the dogs. I feel sick that this guy is getting away with it as our puppy was so ill and if she was her brother and sister will most probably will be too. I have emailed about this farm to add another complaint to the long list.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

gypsysaffy said:


> The guy running the place must glum got wise as he had the three puppies outside when we turned up so obviously we didn't see the rest of the dogs. I feel sick that this guy is getting away with it as our puppy was so ill and if she was her brother and sister will most probably will be too. I have emailed about this farm to add another complaint to the long list.


Unless something is done about this farm then puppies will continue to be sick. A lot of the pups on this thread have had parvo, parvo virus is a highly contagious disease main source of infection is the virus being passed out in the faeces of infected dogs and its very resistent although there are special kennel cleaners like Formula H that can help with the spread of parvo. It can also be transferred by hands shoes and clothing. So if Parvo is on this property which it obviously is, and with the way the pups are kept and poor allround hygine it will carry on.

Same with parasites like round worms, its not surprising that the dogs have worm loads, likely the bitches and the pups are not wormed properly in the first place plus round worms again are passed out in the faeces of infected dogs, and can survive in the environment for long periods waiting for more dogs to ingest the eggs. Round worm is passed across the placenta and as larvae in the milk to the pups from mum, so there is likely no escape from worms and other protozoan intestinal parasites like cocidia and giardia. Bacterial infections like campylobacter are bad too.

Unless something is done about these people pups are just going to continue to get sick as there is no escape the viruses and problems are on the property.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Then of course these poor stud dogs and bitches themselves end up in rescue I do wish people would wise up and not buy from puppy farms. A friend of mine took on an ex breed pedigree dog ( from rescue ) it took her 12 months to get it to look like the show dog it could have been. Thank goodness it now has the happy life it deserves.


----------



## gypsysaffy (Aug 12, 2012)

Has anyone bought a puppy from here recently and if so have they been ok. Our vet has said she isn't in the clear of parvo until her second jabs which is a two week wait. This is an awful experience


----------



## purple64 (Aug 10, 2012)

gypsysaffy said:


> Has anyone bought a puppy from here recently and if so have they been ok. Our vet has said she isn't in the clear of parvo until her second jabs which is a two week wait. This is an awful experience


I bought one in July(as seen on previous page) unfortunately she didn't survive. I reported it to Bury council and RSPCA and suggest you do the same. 
Hope your pup is ok.


----------



## gypsysaffy (Aug 12, 2012)

God I feel sick. She seems fine. Plays with the other dog and bounces about. I'm on edge now till two weeks is over. Are there any signs to look out for. God I feel like crying I'm so worried about my pup


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

gypsysaffy said:


> God I feel sick. She seems fine. Plays with the other dog and bounces about. I'm on edge now till two weeks is over. Are there any signs to look out for. God I feel like crying I'm so worried about my pup


Do you mean Parvo virus? if so first sign is that they become lethargic/depressed uninterested in their surroundings usually, then you usually get vomitting and diarrhoea. The diarrhoea is distinctive too as its a really foul smell.

Its often the dehydration caused by the vomitting and diarrhoea that causes the problems. So first signs its best to get veterinary help.

If shes bouncing about all over the place and full of life eating and drinking fine, toilet fine no sign of vomitting just a normal happy pup, try not to panic.

Pups do have natural immunity to parvo from the mother until they are 4/6 weeks of age too or should.

Merck veterinary manual says 3/8 days inclubation period approx. Another site says 3/10 days approx.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi all, I've copied this from another forum I'm a member of as I thought of you all first and what awful things you have been put through.

Channel 5 - Cowboy Puppy Farmers

They've targeted the bad builders  now it's time to round up the rest of the cowboys. Following the huge success of Cowboy Builders, Dom Littlewood and Melinda Messenger will be joining forces, turning their attentions to cowboy traders once again in a second series of the popular prime-time consumer series Cowboy Traders.

Cowboy Traders has seen Dom and Melinda turning their attentions to rogues in other industries, with dodgy car dealers, dishonest landlords and unscrupulous bridal shop owners all on their hit list.

Each hour-long episode features families whove suffered at the hands of an unreliable trader. Dom uses his trademark blend of detective work, investigative journalism and undercover filming to expose the perpetrators, while Melissa helps the unfortunate victims of the scams.

The series is keen to include an episode about the trade in puppies from puppy farms and rogue pet shops. They need to identify a specific trader to feature and be able to prove a pattern of rogue behaviour by revealing a number of case studies.

Please spread the word and if you can help uncover a cowboy puppy trader please contact:

Cowboy Traders
Tel: 01273 224829
[email protected]

Puppy Cowboy Traders Channel 5 - D for Dog UK


----------



## gypsysaffy (Aug 12, 2012)

i have emailed the cowboy traders. i hope other people on here who have had bad times with this puppy farm also email.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Maybe its worth starting a new thread and publicising it that way as well, or contacting the researchers of the programme and direct them to this thread.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Maybe its worth starting a new thread and publicising it that way as well, or contacting the researchers of the programme and direct them to this thread.


Put a thread in dog chat, posted it in exposing puppy farms too.

Dont know if i can post the same thread in breeding and general


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> Put a thread in dog chat, posted it in exposing puppy farms too.
> 
> Dont know if i can post the same thread in breeding and general


Whos going to care, post it everywhere cant be missed then, the more publicity the better. People like this need to be stopped.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Whos going to care, post it everywhere cant be missed then, the more publicity the better. People like this need to be stopped.


Spreading the word, just didnt want the mods to put it all back to one thread!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> Spreading the word, just sisnt want the mods to put it all back to one thread!


You can blame it on me if they do I dont mind


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> You can blame it on me if they do I dont mind


Haha, ok, i'll grass on you!

No, I just meant sometimes they put it all into one place, even though it's worth running a few threads as some do not look in dog chat or general etc but stick to one part of the forum!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> Haha, ok, i'll grass on you!
> 
> No, I just meant sometimes they put it all into one place, even though it's worth running a few threads as some do not look in dog chat or general etc but stick to one part of the forum!


Dont care if you do grass, was my fault anyway saying do it


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Dont care if you do grass, was my fault anyway saying do it


No no, it's my fault for caving to peer pressure!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

Just wanted to say that i have emailed the council and cowboy traders i have explained that although i didnt purchase a puppy i can honestly say it a puppy farm , i know i am lucky to off walked away without one off the pups as it would off broke my heart to have had my suspicions confirmed when i had got home after buying one , although i am not a victim in this i still feel very very strongly about the issue it creates has anyone been intouch with the kennel club and spoken to someone there about this farm as most off these puppies are supposed to be kc registered if not let me know and i will ring them and post back what is said . I have also still recieved no acknowledgement whatsoever from pets4homes despite me reporting the so called breeder twice telling them they have a puppy farm advertising on there site so i feel pets4homes are just as bad as the farm as they allowing it to go on on there site , have told cowboy traders this as well as if places like this keep advertising there puppies they always going to sell them cos they can advertise on sites like that i think all those in authority to stop this pratice that have done absoloutely zilch deserve also to be in the limelight with cowboy traders as they know about the farm and do nothing except tell people they investigating it , they should just pull out there fingers walk on the farm and remove every single dog that is on the farm and keep on doing it till the sickos get the message to stop doing it - but i guess they would probably find some other way off doing it but seems no one in authority doing anything to close them down they should ban all three off the people there from keeping any animal and if caught should be imprisoned .I know this is abit babbly but like everyone else on here i dnt understand how they can do it and how this farm can be investigated for as long as it has and yet still be allowed to do it , i like you all am a genuine animal lover and the whole puppy farm scenario makes me really angry and upset -god knows what i would be like if i had actually purchased one off the sick puppies


----------



## Anty (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi All

Two things.... completed an indepth account to Bury Trading standard, it was that heavy I had to hand deliver it !!! Due to all the copy vet bills !!! Copied everything !!!! 

My little fella ....well not so little anymore is now 13 months old and doing great even with his issues ..... First Parvo followed by Food aggression then various illness and now limbic epilepsy..... we still love him !!! 

Also I have completed as above but to the Channel 5 programme.

Hope that we can stop the puppy farming !!!:thumbup:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

lisa14061975 said:


> Just wanted to say that i have emailed the council and cowboy traders i have explained that although i didnt purchase a puppy i can honestly say it a puppy farm , i know i am lucky to off walked away without one off the pups as it would off broke my heart to have had my suspicions confirmed when i had got home after buying one , although i am not a victim in this i still feel very very strongly about the issue it creates has anyone been intouch with the kennel club and spoken to someone there about this farm as most off these puppies are supposed to be kc registered if not let me know and i will ring them and post back what is said . I have also still recieved no acknowledgement whatsoever from pets4homes despite me reporting the so called breeder twice telling them they have a puppy farm advertising on there site so i feel pets4homes are just as bad as the farm as they allowing it to go on on there site , have told cowboy traders this as well as if places like this keep advertising there puppies they always going to sell them cos they can advertise on sites like that i think all those in authority to stop this pratice that have done absoloutely zilch deserve also to be in the limelight with cowboy traders as they know about the farm and do nothing except tell people they investigating it , they should just pull out there fingers walk on the farm and remove every single dog that is on the farm and keep on doing it till the sickos get the message to stop doing it - but i guess they would probably find some other way off doing it but seems no one in authority doing anything to close them down they should ban all three off the people there from keeping any animal and if caught should be imprisoned .I know this is abit babbly but like everyone else on here i dnt understand how they can do it and how this farm can be investigated for as long as it has and yet still be allowed to do it , i like you all am a genuine animal lover and the whole puppy farm scenario makes me really angry and upset -god knows what i would be like if i had actually purchased one off the sick puppies





Anty said:


> Hi All
> 
> Two things.... completed an indepth account to Bury Trading standard, it was that heavy I had to hand deliver it !!! Due to all the copy vet bills !!! Copied everything !!!!
> 
> ...


Yje more people speak out about places like this the better!! so well done.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi guys , just wanted to let you all know that i have been on pets4homes website again and bentley hall farm have 6 litters off pedigree border collies advertised and a litter of border collie x jack russells and a litter off border collie cross kelpies , i am going to join a border collie forum and get word out that bentley hall rd farm is a puppy farm and will put on a link to this thread going to re email cowboy traders and hopefully get them to go on site and look at the phone numbers again the puppies come up under bury and bolton will also re email the person at trading standards and request they put my postcode in on pets4homes and look at it for themselves the contact numbers all match , am sure if we all keep trying we can get this place shut down , i still have not had any correspondance from pets4homes about my reporting selller going to report all 8 adverts bentley hall farm currently have up , going to re check the labrador section off this site and also check to see if they have other types of puppies advertised on there , will post any more updates as i find and recieve them


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

lisa14061975 said:


> Hi guys , just wanted to let you all know that i have been on pets4homes website again and bentley hall farm have 6 litters off pedigree border collies advertised and a litter of border collie x jack russells and a litter off border collie cross kelpies , i am going to join a border collie forum and get word out that bentley hall rd farm is a puppy farm and will put on a link to this thread going to re email cowboy traders and hopefully get them to go on site and look at the phone numbers again the puppies come up under bury and bolton will also re email the person at trading standards and request they put my postcode in on pets4homes and look at it for themselves the contact numbers all match , am sure if we all keep trying we can get this place shut down , i still have not had any correspondance from pets4homes about my reporting selller going to report all 8 adverts bentley hall farm currently have up , going to re check the labrador section off this site and also check to see if they have other types of puppies advertised on there , will post any more updates as i find and recieve them


Great your doing all this well done, well deserved rep coming you way x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Anty said:


> Hi All
> 
> Two things.... completed an indepth account to Bury Trading standard, it was that heavy I had to hand deliver it !!! Due to all the copy vet bills !!! Copied everything !!!!
> 
> ...


Rep coming your way too, for following it up and especially for wading through the account for trading standards.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Blondie said:


> I agree with advice given but you also need to get back in touch with the breeder - they should never have let you take this puppy if it was ill!!!!!!!
> 
> I would be complaining big style!!:frown: It is utter irresponsible to do this!! I would never let any of my puppies go if they were ill, even if it were just an upset tum!! be interesting to know what feeding advice you were given from the breeder and what the pup has been weaned on......................


Unfortunately, byb won't really care.

Oh dear - just realised this was an old thread. But, WHY OH WHY do people still buy from these places. While local councils and TS may do something it will not be enough to change things. The only way to stop these puppy farmers is to STOP BUYING puppies from them.


----------



## purple64 (Aug 10, 2012)

RSPCA contacted me earlier this week told me they were aware of the investigations on this farm by Bury council. They also said they had just been out that day and looked round everything, found 60 dogs and puppies, and had been round two months previously. They said the breeder was not a nice person and didn't like them going and what they had to say about their setup. 
Unfortunately no evidence of illness or miss treatment visible so little they could do but keep checking on it. They are not registered or licensed and recomended that if we see them advertised any where to inform advertiser that they are not rerputable and they should remove adverts. Will see what Pets4Homes make of that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

Have had contact back from cowboy traders and P Jagger cowboy traders now have my telephone number and P Jagger emailed to tell me he has put my name down on file (no wonder this farm still operates if all complaints are put in a file ) However I have re emailed him back asking what he intends to do as putting it in a file with the rest does'nt solve the issue will wait to hear back , I also reported all the adverts that belong to the farm but very much doubt anything will be done but will keep checking this out , I am just about to find a border collie forum and sign up for it then can warn people on there about this farm may be worth doing it for alaskan malamutes as well . will keep you all informed


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

purple64 said:


> RSPCA contacted me earlier this week told me they were aware of the investigations on this farm by Bury council. They also said they had just been out that day and looked round everything, found 60 dogs and puppies, and had been round two months previously. They said the breeder was not a nice person and didn't like them going and what they had to say about their setup.
> Unfortunately no evidence of illness or miss treatment visible so little they could do but keep checking on it. They are not registered or licensed and recomended that if we see them advertised any where to inform advertiser that they are not rerputable and they should remove adverts. Will see what Pets4Homes make of that.


Hi purple64 i have also been checking pets4homes site and am happy to report all 8 posts and tell them what the RSPCA have said i just really hope they will listen as i been in touch with them twice and recieved nothing back from them but i cannot find a contact telephone number for pets4homes to actually get to speak to someone if you can get or have got there number could you please pass it on to me


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

I can't seem to find the adverts, can you link one or two and I will report them too.


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

Ignore me, haven't looked enough! Got them now!


----------



## Anty (Sep 18, 2011)

lisa14061975 said:


> Have had contact back from cowboy traders and P Jagger cowboy traders now have my telephone number and P Jagger emailed to tell me he has put my name down on file (no wonder this farm still operates if all complaints are put in a file ) However I have re emailed him back asking what he intends to do as putting it in a file with the rest does'nt solve the issue will wait to hear back , I also reported all the adverts that belong to the farm but very much doubt anything will be done but will keep checking this out , I am just about to find a border collie forum and sign up for it then can warn people on there about this farm may be worth doing it for alaskan malamutes as well . will keep you all informed


Right at last getting somewhere !!! If you wish you complain or tell your story about Bentley Hall Farm can you please get in touch with me with your contact details etc..... I have done the Bury Coucil questionaire and sent every single vet bill etcas requested, but this is the best bit !! I sent my story to 'Cowboy Builders' and recieved a telephone call from there producer the very next working day !!!!.... I spent over an hour on the phone with her ..... she has asked if I could collect as many names and numbers as possible or I can send her details to you...THEY ARE KEEN !!!... this is our only chance guys to put these out of business FOR GOOD !!! RSPCA will not do anything other than advice the breeder and maybe put restrictions in place for a short period..... I have been given a lengthy questionaire from the company who producer 'Cowboy Builders' .... they are keen to stop this puppy farm....

Also KC removed there accredition several months ago due to breeding issues..... thay now use a British Dogs Scheme.....

up to you guys now done my bit ......:thumbup:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

purple64 said:


> RSPCA contacted me earlier this week told me they were aware of the investigations on this farm by Bury council. They also said they had just been out that day and looked round everything, found 60 dogs and puppies, and had been round two months previously. They said the breeder was not a nice person and didn't like them going and what they had to say about their setup.
> Unfortunately no evidence of illness or miss treatment visible so little they could do but keep checking on it. They are not registered or licensed and recomended that if we see them advertised any where to inform advertiser that they are not rerputable and they should remove adverts. Will see what Pets4Homes make of that.





Anty said:


> Right at last getting somewhere !!! If you wish you complain or tell your story about Bentley Hall Farm can you please get in touch with me with your contact details etc..... I have done the Bury Coucil questionaire and sent every single vet bill etcas requested, but this is the best bit !! I sent my story to 'Cowboy Builders' and recieved a telephone call from there producer the very next working day !!!!.... I spent over an hour on the phone with her ..... she has asked if I could collect as many names and numbers as possible or I can send her details to you...THEY ARE KEEN !!!... this is our only chance guys to put these out of business FOR GOOD !!! RSPCA will not do anything other than advice the breeder and maybe put restrictions in place for a short period..... I have been given a lengthy questionaire from the company who producer 'Cowboy Builders' .... they are keen to stop this puppy farm....
> 
> Also KC removed there accredition several months ago due to breeding issues..... thay now use a British Dogs Scheme.....
> 
> up to you guys now done my bit ......:thumbup:


Interesting that they are not licensed, Ive just looked up Defra Department for environment and rural affairs and this is what it says on the subject.

Breeding and Sale of Dogs (Welfare) Act 1999, Breeding of Dogs Act 1991 and Breeding of Dogs Act 1973  the Breeding and Sale of Dogs (Welfare) Act 1999, which amended and extended the provisions of the Breeding of Dogs Act 1973 and the Breeding of Dogs Act 1991, already provides protection for dogs used in breeding establishments. Under this legislation, any person who keeps a breeding establishment for dogs at any premises and carries on at those premises a business of breeding dogs for sale must obtain a licence from the local authority. Those people who are not in the business of breeding dogs for sale, so called hobby breeders, and produce less than five litters in any period of 12 months do not need to obtain a licence.

The local authority has the discretion whether to grant a licence and, before doing so, must satisfy itself that the animals are provided with suitable accommodation, food, water and bedding material; are adequately exercised and visited at suitable intervals; and that all reasonable precautions are taken to prevent and control the spread of diseases amongst dogs. Local authorities are responsible for enforcing the legislation. In addition to ensuring that dogs are kept in suitable accommodation, the law also places limits on the frequency and timing of breeding from a bitch. Bitches cannot be mated before they are a year old, must have no more than six litters in a lifetime and can only have one litter every 12 months. Breeding records must be kept to ensure that these requirements are adhered to. Puppies that are produced at licensed breeding establishments can only be sold at those premises or a licensed pet shop.
http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/cruelty/

I think someone said that they had 8 litters advertised very recently in one go, so they are deffinately breeding more then the stated less then 5 litters in 12mths so should licensed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi yes i did say there was 8 different litters on pets4homes two litters were collie crosses the other 6 litters were pedigree collies reported every litter and not heard from pets4homes and they have not removed the adverts either i have given my name to a claire egerton - jones from cowboy traders am so glad we all have our chance to get this place stopped am so glad cowboy traders are interested in investigating this farm and i will definately be watching it on the tv


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

lisa14061975 said:


> Hi yes i did say there was 8 different litters on pets4homes two litters were collie crosses the other 6 litters were pedigree collies reported every litter and not heard from pets4homes and they have not removed the adverts either i have given my name to a claire egerton - jones from cowboy traders am so glad we all have our chance to get this place stopped am so glad cowboy traders are interested in investigating this farm and i will definately be watching it on the tv


Great stuff, at least if something can be done, although its too late for some of the poor little puppies and owners on this thread at least its something in their memory to make sure other helpless pups and owners will hopefully not continue to suffer the same fate.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

I agree completely dont mean this to sound harsh in anyway as i am very much against animal cruelty and love animals more so dogs but it is better late than never , the bitches off places like this are put under so much stress pumping out litter after litter , my partner does not quite understand why i am so keen to stop this farm as we didnt become victim and i have told him we very nearly were a victim and if i hadnt read about these places and spotted the signs and hadnt put the farm in on the internet when i got home we definately would off been victim , (the puppy i bought him Floyd from another advert on pets4homes is his first dog so he hasnt read the implications and cruelty these dogs go thru and the problems these puppies can grow up with when bred in places like this - for those that make it ) Have told him it wasnt about us but its about the dogs and the puppies that really gets to me its . Part off me wishes i had bought one off the puppies i went to view (was totally smitten with one off them) as i know we could off given the puppy a fantastic life but glad I didnt in other ways the risk off disease been passed to my GSD and the fact we could off lost the puppy anyway . My heart goes out to all those who got a puppy from farm and lost them its heartbreaking . I will never understand people that run these places they still make me feel sick in the pit off my stomach and i hope cowboy traders slaughter them thru the media I think it would be one up for the dogs , puppies and victims that have suffered thru this place


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

lisa14061975 said:


> I agree completely dont mean this to sound harsh in anyway as i am very much against animal cruelty and love animals more so dogs but it is better late than never , the bitches off places like this are put under so much stress pumping out litter after litter , my partner does not quite understand why i am so keen to stop this farm as we didnt become victim and i have told him we very nearly were a victim and if i hadnt read about these places and spotted the signs and hadnt put the farm in on the internet when i got home we definately would off been victim , (the puppy i bought him Floyd from another advert on pets4homes is his first dog so he hasnt read the implications and cruelty these dogs go thru and the problems these puppies can grow up with when bred in places like this - for those that make it ) Have told him it wasnt about us but its about the dogs and the puppies that really gets to me its . Part off me wishes i had bought one off the puppies i went to view (was totally smitten with one off them) as i know we could off given the puppy a fantastic life but glad I didnt in other ways the risk off disease been passed to my GSD and the fact we could off lost the puppy anyway . My heart goes out to all those who got a puppy from farm and lost them its heartbreaking . I will never understand people that run these places they still make me feel sick in the pit off my stomach and i hope cowboy traders slaughter them thru the media I think it would be one up for the dogs , puppies and victims that have suffered thru this place


Im not one of the victims either, but after reading about the heartbreak of sick and dying puppies for over a year now which is when this thread started and thats without probably all the others we dont know about, enough is enough they have gotten away with this for far too long now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Im not one of the victims either, but after reading about the heartbreak of sick and dying puppies for over a year now which is when this thread started and thats without probably all the others we dont know about, enough is enough they have gotten away with this for far too long now.


Yes you are so so right they have gotten away with it for far too long as you say how many other people and puppies and dogs that have suffered at there hands let alone all the other puppy farms it only people like all off us on here that can speak up for the poor puppies and dogs and it looks like it finally paying off wish i had known about this forum years ago and known about the puppy farm on my doorstep years ago


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

lisa14061975 said:


> Yes you are so so right they have gotten away with it for far too long as you say how many other people and puppies and dogs that have suffered at there hands let alone all the other puppy farms it only people like all off us on here that can speak up for the poor puppies and dogs and it looks like it finally paying off wish i had known about this forum years ago and known about the puppy farm on my doorstep years ago


Thats the beauty of the forum, it really helps to spread the word and make people aware whats going on.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi all , just been on pets4homes as there 2 adverts on there that got me curious under border collie pups for bury advert is for bury again and i just rung it and suprise suprise it is bentley hall farm again this time they using another contact number so that nine verified litters off puppies now and i suspect there is another advert on there for one 13week old puppy making out that they selling due to missus been pregnant as reason for rehoming and possibly another litter again a different number this could be down to them knowing people onto them as he just said its up a farm track as i made out i lived walshaw in bury and knew the area well and that i walked my dog up there i asked oh is it bentley hall farm as walk my dog up that way he verified it was bentley hall farm , just wanted to let you all know that they trying to put those that know about them off the scent - wont be working with me if i can get the other two suspect ads confirmed as theres i will let you all know


----------



## malamute lover 89 (Aug 28, 2012)

hi i also bought a malamute pup from this farm and it was defonatley puppy farm the place was filthy, all of the pups were kept in dark barns and the mother (sky) was eating a dead rat, i reported them to the rspca as soon a i got home, i had pre ordered my pup and travled from sunderland to get her and soon found that when i got home also had the runs, when i took her to the vet they ran lods of test and found that their was no infection but had a gluton intolorence which is quite common in this bread, i tryed lots of different foods but found that asda smart price compleat food and boiled chicken and vitamin substatues calmed her stomach and she is now a healthy happy dog, however i can not give her any tid bits or scraps or she gets the runs again as this bread has a very sensitive stomach so try this diet and let me know how you get on.
p.s i wandered around the barns and they were selling alaskan malumutes, border collies, and labradores


----------



## malamute lover 89 (Aug 28, 2012)

Anty said:


> Right at last getting somewhere !!! If you wish you complain or tell your story about Bentley Hall Farm can you please get in touch with me with your contact details etc..... I have done the Bury Coucil questionaire and sent every single vet bill etcas requested, but this is the best bit !! I sent my story to 'Cowboy Builders' and recieved a telephone call from there producer the very next working day !!!!.... I spent over an hour on the phone with her ..... she has asked if I could collect as many names and numbers as possible or I can send her details to you...THEY ARE KEEN !!!... this is our only chance guys to put these out of business FOR GOOD !!! RSPCA will not do anything other than advice the breeder and maybe put restrictions in place for a short period..... I have been given a lengthy questionaire from the company who producer 'Cowboy Builders' .... they are keen to stop this puppy farm....
> 
> Also KC removed there accredition several months ago due to breeding issues..... thay now use a British Dogs Scheme.....
> 
> up to you guys now done my bit ......:thumbup:


hi i bought my malamute from this farm and have had the same problems my e-mail is [email protected] feel free to pass this on to any 1 who wants to stop this farm when i went their to collect my puppy there was well over 100 puppies their this was january 2012 and the malamute stud dog had mats in his ears this need to be shut down now as the conditions all of the animals were kept in were a discrace


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

malamute lover 89 said:


> hi i bought my malamute from this farm and have had the same problems my e-mail is [email protected] feel free to pass this on to any 1 who wants to stop this farm when i went their to collect my puppy there was well over 100 puppies their this was january 2012 and the malamute stud dog had mats in his ears this need to be shut down now as the conditions all of the animals were kept in were a discrace


These people are collecting details from people who have brought puppys from this place. You can lodge your details here
Tobymum 
Pet Forums Junior Member Join Date: Dec 2007
Location: Cheshire
Posts: 45

Re: new puppy with diarrhea

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Can I please ask all who have bought sick pups from this establishment to contact [email protected] Complain as much as you can as they are investigating this breeder.

Also if you would like us to publish your stories of sick pups as a warning to others please contact [email protected]

__________________
puppylovecampaigns.org

Anti Puppy farming site, please join and help if you can

Another member has sent details to the following
Anty 
Pet Forums Newbie Join Date: Sep 2011
Posts: 8

Re: new puppy with diarrhea

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi All

Two things.... completed an indepth account to Bury Trading standard, it was that heavy I had to hand deliver it !!! Due to all the copy vet bills !!! Copied everything !!!!

My little fella ....well not so little anymore is now 13 months old and doing great even with his issues ..... First Parvo followed by Food aggression then various illness and now limbic epilepsy..... we still love him !!!

Also I have completed as above but to the Channel 5 programme.

Hope that we can stop the puppy farming !!!

Several members to have got in touch with the media who are planning a programe on puppy farming,

Anty 
Pet Forums Newbie Join Date: Sep 2011
Posts: 8

Re: new puppy with diarrhea

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by lisa14061975 
Have had contact back from cowboy traders and P Jagger cowboy traders now have my telephone number and P Jagger emailed to tell me he has put my name down on file (no wonder this farm still operates if all complaints are put in a file ) However I have re emailed him back asking what he intends to do as putting it in a file with the rest does'nt solve the issue will wait to hear back , I also reported all the adverts that belong to the farm but very much doubt anything will be done but will keep checking this out , I am just about to find a border collie forum and sign up for it then can warn people on there about this farm may be worth doing it for alaskan malamutes as well . will keep you all informed

Right at last getting somewhere !!! If you wish you complain or tell your story about Bentley Hall Farm can you please get in touch with me with your contact details etc..... I have done the Bury Coucil questionaire and sent every single vet bill etcas requested, but this is the best bit !! I sent my story to 'Cowboy Builders' and recieved a telephone call from there producer the very next working day !!!!.... I spent over an hour on the phone with her ..... she has asked if I could collect as many names and numbers as possible or I can send her details to you...THEY ARE KEEN !!!... this is our only chance guys to put these out of business FOR GOOD !!! RSPCA will not do anything other than advice the breeder and maybe put restrictions in place for a short period..... I have been given a lengthy questionaire from the company who producer 'Cowboy Builders' .... they are keen to stop this puppy farm....

Also KC removed there accredition several months ago due to breeding issues..... thay now use a British Dogs Scheme.....

up to you guys now done my bit ......

Just in case you missed the posts on this thread


----------



## 22Rosie (Mar 11, 2012)

hi my name is kath. you probably read about our pup rosie bought as a border collie from Bentley hall farm in february this year, I have kept vets bill which came to over £800 and even after a couple of months recovery still managed to vomit worms terrible. We think she is a mix of collie and maybe even a bit malamute she is chocolate and biege with biege eyes a nice little thing but was sold to my husband and daughter as a border collie and cost £200 . I also rang and emailed bury council but got no reply.

Would you like our details by PM?


----------



## Anty (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Guy's

Hopefully most of you whom have encountered BHF and the Speakmans have sent your details to either Bury Trading Standards or Cowboy Builders. If you require the details for Cowboy Builders please can you let me know, I am in daily contact with them..... Dom Littlewood is keen to go pay a visit :mad2:

We will stop this Puppy Farm !!!! :thumbup:


----------



## malamute lover 89 (Aug 28, 2012)

lets get these puppy farms shut down!!!!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

im really, really glad you guys are getting somewhere with the cowboy traders, hopefully it will help shut the place down.


----------



## malamute lover 89 (Aug 28, 2012)

we need more peple to come forward to try and stop these people if you would like to help please contact me


----------



## 22Rosie (Mar 11, 2012)

if you can send i private message i will send you my details so they can contact me. I still would like to know what breeding is in my dog


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

I recieved phone call today off claire from cowboy traders told her what i knew about bentley hall etc , just wanted to let you know that had been in touch with them and they have my details etc . Bout time after all this time there will be some justice served for all the hurt owners and the poor puppies and of course the parents off the puppies will be watching this post and if anyone finds out when the show will be on please post on here so i can watch the scum that own this farm finally get what they deserve


----------



## vics1111 (Mar 28, 2011)

malamute lover 89 said:


> we need more peple to come forward to cowboy traders if you need their detals or want me to pass yours on so they can give you a call please let us know


Hi, Malamute lover 89

If possible would you be able to pass my details onto cowboy traders or if you have their details i would be interested in speaking to them, i still dont know what happened to our puppy and I agree that they need to be shut down.

Hope to hear from you soon

Thanks


----------



## malamute lover 89 (Aug 28, 2012)

vics1111 said:


> Hi, Malamute lover 89
> 
> If possible would you be able to pass my details onto cowboy traders or if you have their details i would be interested in speaking to them, i still dont know what happened to our puppy and I agree that they need to be shut down.
> 
> ...


i would be happy to you can e-mail me privetley at [email protected], send me the details of what happened and your phone number and i will pass them on


----------



## malamute lover 89 (Aug 28, 2012)

22Rosie said:


> if you can send i private message i will send you my details so they can contact me. I still would like to know what breeding is in my dog


i cant pm yet but you can e-mail me at [email protected] and i can pass on your details also include what had happened to your puppy


----------



## malamute lover 89 (Aug 28, 2012)

heather1109 said:


> We have had our 5yr old chocolate labrador bitch for the past 3 weeks from Bentley Hall Farm. In just the 3 weeks we have had her she looks a different dog. She had been used as brood bitch and was in a bit of a sorry state when we brought her 'home'. Her last litter, we were told, had been 13 but we don't know how long ago that had been but looking at her it wasn't that long ago (£300 a pup, not a bad earner). They wanted rid of her because 'she wasn't financially viable to them' any more and was costing them money as they couldn't breed any more from her. She looked worn out, she had no fir on her under belly, elbows or around her eyes, probably from living on concrete for the past 5 years. She stank and had flees. She has never looked back since coming to live with us. When picking her up we saw plenty of Border Collie pups at the puppy farm but no mothers any where. The place was absolutely filthy. We were told it was a Registered breeders but we can find no evidence of that anywhere. Saying that she was microchipped and we did get her pedigree papers and vaccination certificates.
> 
> She lives in the house now, a comfort that is obvious she has never experienced before and she loves. After a good bath, plenty of brushing, exercise and love she is the perfect pet and looks a different dog. Her fitness has improved, she has lost some of her baby weight and her fir is glowing (and she smells better). She walks 4 times a day and is perfectly house trained. She is reluctant to give up the comfort of her bed or carpet but will play with our springer spaniel and upstage him for cuddles.
> 
> We are glad she is now with us but felt I had to write after hearing of the other peoples problems which do not surprise me.


so happy that she has now got a good loving home


----------



## malamute lover 89 (Aug 28, 2012)

purple64 said:


> I wish I had seen this forum before I bought a puppy from this farm. We bought her on 8th July and she became ill with sickness and later diarrhea on the 13th July. She was taken into the vets but by 18th it became clear she was not improving and was suffering. We had to make the heart breaking decision to let her go. She was only 9 weeks old. Have reported this to the link suggested hope this will help with the investigation.[


----------



## 22Rosie (Mar 11, 2012)

so very sorry to hear about your little puppy at least she would have passed in a loving and dignified manner. Our thoughts are with you and your family how very distressing x


----------



## 22Rosie (Mar 11, 2012)

I am at the moment in talks with claire egerton jones. My dog rosie survived parvo virus and i have proof with all paperwork , also she is a collie cross not Border collie as they stated at purchase so lets see what happens now


----------



## Anty (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi 

Lets be blunt..... I have been ask by Claire / Cowboy Traders to remove there details from this site. Please do not use there details !!!!! This is in the puplic domain and can be seen by everyone and BHF..... BHF have changed direction on how they distribute there puppies, thus making it hard to pin them down and have added security to there complex....

Think about it what would you do if you were BHF...... cease trading for a short period and start up again under a different name / telephone number / add security etc guess what this is what they have done !!!! :mad2:

I have spent hours including days off work gathering information not just for Claire but other organisations for this to fall flat on its backside..... so please be more discrete in your use of there details and action you have taken. Yes I am as guilty as the next person getting over excited about the possible end of this awful Farm and announcing it. BHF are members of this site and can see what you post..... They have fitted security to there farm to stop entry due to this post ..... Yes before anyone jumps on the band wagon, I purchased a puppy and dont see myself as a victim, my poor little man deserved better from his so called breeder. He has or has had the following : -

Parvo, Food aggression, Sick and diarrhea, attacked different family members for no reason (hospital x 3), rear leg muscles not forming, a form of blindness, dramatic weight loss, Very high white blood cell count, fits, panic attacks, epilepsy, Kidney issues....do I need to go on.....because there is more ????? This years vet bills total well over £10000, the last bill was a shade under £2000 for a MRI scan and bloods, yes my insurance cover just over half of the £10000 but the rest has come out of my pocket.....so for the sake of all the puppies that have had issues or unfortunately not made it be more discrete in what you post !!!

If you wish to stop this farm send a private mail or less information in your post.....:thumbup: then we will get the require result.


----------



## Ellieboo (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi there, 

We took a collie from this place in December (they had labelled some obvious jack russell/border collie crosses as full collies, but we picked an actual pedigree). My mother didn't want to take one of the dogs because they were in a sorry state (there was one very violent puppy who actually bit through her hand, and a very sad looking malamute) but I let my heart rule and took home my collie pup because she was so clingy. I know I shouldn't have!  

She's grown to be a very happy and lovely dog, but she was very sick -deathly sick - for a week or so after we took her from that place. She had terrible diarrhoea, wouldn't eat and was lethargic all the time. She ended up on a drip and cost us hundreds in vet bills. It's disheartening that dogs are still sick there and that they are still breeding.

I would like to add my support to campaigning for Bury Council to do something. Whom should I contact?


----------



## thorex (Sep 19, 2012)

I hate puppy farms,it should be illegal.

Most of the dogs we foster from Many Tears come from puppy farms and every time I end up :crying: when we go to meet the Sunday run.
These poor souls are petrified of us, don't want to walk, they are emaciated....
-for Gods sake if they use animals to make money, they should take care of them -:mad2::mad2:
Opal (Opi), our malamute pup came from a puppy farm with 3 sisters,one of the sisters didn't make it and Opi tried to give up few times but we helped her to keep fighting (she was only 7kg and couldn't even walk), :crying::crying: sorry but not animal should go through that, I only wish these b...ds will pay for what they are doing, in this life or the next one


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

Just to let everyone know the said place we all know what it is called is selling choc lab puppies again !!!!!! It annoys the hel out off me that yet nothing is still been done no matter where people complain to , Have kept the name off the place off here for reasons we all know dont want to be giving heads up to warning the sick (bleep) can be sent a pm message


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

Can anyone who wants to help with this place please pm me , trying to do this very discreetly without giving certain people heads up but we can all report to were the puppies are been registered now , since kc will no longer register litters from the place ( we all know what it is called ) will give you the email address to email , I have already emailed to inform them please pm me for the details


----------



## Defender90 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi All 

Recently bought a border collie from here same issues, so still selling these poorly pups!! its a disgrace!! anyone wanted any more information send me a message and i will give you more details.
thanks


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Did you realise it was a Puppy Farm?

I dont know when the penny will drop that Puppy Farms should be avoided at all costs!


----------



## Phoenix85 (Feb 10, 2013)

I know which place you mean.

I bought my dog Buster in November 2011. Since August 2011 I was looking on Pets4homes for a dog, and was looking at collies or lab/lab crosses. I wasn't too fussy about breed, just wanted one medium sized and relatively cheap.

I saw several ads that were definitely from the same puppy farm. Different litters photographed in identical pens and the mothers were not in the picture. Some ads said Bury, others Bolton, but same contact details.

I reported around half a dozen to Pets4Homes stating they were dubious and an obvious puppy farm.

I got my dog in November from someone in Bradford. They brought him to me on the Sunday and the very next morning I got him in at the vets that day for a full check up (he was fine, thankfully). Mine wasn't a puppy farmed dog, he was an accidental mating, and last of his litter, I still needed to be sure though.
To ad though, my dog had no vaccines at all til he was 12 weeks old and was absolutely fine and healthy. The dogs weren't sick because they had the vaccines 'too late' (before 6 weeks the antibodies in the mums milk interferes with vaccines anyway), but because the conditions in the farm were unsanitary & parvo was allowed to run rife, and the dogs were already in poor health due to poor care etc.


I'm disgusted that no one is shutting these people down. I know that everyone says 'don't buy from puppy farms' but it must be so heartbreaking to see these poor dogs and then have to walk away, knowing you are leaving them in that hell.

It's about time the place was shut down and the dogs removed!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Two years since the first post 1st March 2011, with regular reports all the way though of sick pups the lastest today 18th February 2013, and still nothing done, in spite of official reports and complaints.

No wonder puppy farming and the like are not reducing or getting any better!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Two years since the first post 1st March 2011, with regular reports all the way though of sick pups the lastest today 18th February 2013, and still nothing done, in spite of official reports and complaints.
> 
> No wonder puppy farming and the like are not reducing or getting any better!!


It seems many people looking for a puppy are either still genuinely not informed enough about these places (despite information being readily available nowadays), naively feel they are 'helping' by buying a puppy they feel sorry for, or genuinely don't care & choose the 'out of sight, out of mind' attitude- as long as they can have a puppy 'right now' they don't care where it comes from.

Sad, sorry state of affairs all round & the ones who suffer the most are the poor dogs


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> It seems many people looking for a puppy are either still genuinely not informed enough about these places (despite information being readily available nowadays), naively feel they are 'helping' by buying a puppy they feel sorry for, or genuinely don't care & choose the 'out of sight, out of mind' attitude- as long as they can have a puppy 'right now' they don't care where it comes from.
> 
> Sad, sorry state of affairs all round & the ones who suffer the most are the poor dogs


Number of litters they produce they should be licenced Im sure last time I looked they werent, and it I remember rightly there was lots of complaints to welfare bodies and the local council who issue the licences in the first place.

I agree more education needs to be got out there to prspective buyers, but the powers that be should also be doing something as well. No good making all the right noises and bringing legislation in, if the people who should be doing something do B***er all about it as to action where it counts in the first place


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Number of litters they produce they should be licenced Im sure last time I looked they werent, and it I remember rightly there was lots of complaints to welfare bodies and the local council who issue the licences in the first place.
> 
> *I agree more education needs to be got out there to prspective buyers, but the powers that be should also be doing something as well.* No good making all the right noises and bringing legislation in, if the people who should be doing something do B***er all about it as to action where it counts in the first place


100% agree. It's a vile, vile trade & it amazes me that if private owners kept the dogs in the conditions the PFs do they'd be prosecuted, but the PFs seem to get away with it, which is a criminal injustice. The dogs are let down from all sides

I know of 2 definite PFs in my local area, one is licensed (though the council lady I spoke to on the phone did say 'there are an awful lot of dogs housed there') & one has gone 'underground' due to pressure (more worrying in a way, as now they can't be supervised)

I believe there's also a third one, what information I have got on them I've put in a folder somewhere & now can't find it & can't remember the details offhand


----------



## Defender90 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi
I did not know it was a puppy farm until i got there and had already follen jn love with my pup!! Thank fully she pulled through and is better now  lets just hope this place eventually gets shut down!! He was breeding labs and malamutes as well as collies!! Its disgusting how nothing has been done yet!


----------



## DanT (Jan 23, 2013)

Manchester Evening News story about it here

EXPOSED: Undercover investigation discovers illegal puppy farm selling 400 a year at Bentley Hall Farm in Bury, where litters of Border Collies, Alaskan Malamutes and Labradors kept in two shabby barns. - Manchester Evening News


----------



## Anty (Sep 18, 2011)

No surprise there then !!! M E N has it bang on !!!

Well the figure he has quoted on number sold / born in a years is low for number of bitches more likely around 700...... He quoted circa 550/600 in 2010. 

Look we all have to accept that nothing will stop this place, we have spent hours doing reports for various organisations including days off work for meetings with them and completing a 90 page in depth report on this 'farm'. The information given by everyone was not enough to bring even an investigation by Bury council.. I was contacted by several authorities and 2 tv companies last year and even after chasing all nothing can be done or not enough interest. Our vet contacted all the above and got nowhere they have seen at least 6 dogs for this place with various illnesses......all down to poor breeding etc. 

I would love just to stop this one farm......fortunately on the plus side my dog is doing well and is nearly two considering the parvovirus, kidney issues and the limbic epilepsy ..... Vet bills circa £8000..... I now get a huge discount on everything, in fact we are now really good friends with our vet !


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Blimey, I've just read through this thread.......just amazed that nothing can be done given the publicity and investigative reporting and local knowledge of what is going on. This is where the local authorities dont appear to have enough clout or probably enough money to prosecute successfully. Those poor dogs. Fingers and paws crossed that something is done eventually.


----------



## onkarsingh (Nov 26, 2012)

In puppies diarrhea is caused due to viruses and parasites. You should consult about this to animal doctor otherwise it will lower puppy immune system.


----------



## FunkyFilly (Apr 18, 2013)

I know these people personally. They are forever selling Puppies 
she is called stacy shepherd and he is called Richard Speakman 
they also breed horses and cows
I know for fact they breed 
malamutes
labs 
kelpes 
border collies
jack russels 
boxers


----------



## finbar (May 2, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Bentley Hall Farm has/is in the Manchester Evening News and the Bury Times (as I am typing this!)

Bentley Hall Farm has now (after 18 months+) put in an application for a licence to breed and sell dogs/puppies and also for a pet shop.This must never happen!!!!!!!

We have a page on Facebook called North West Action For Animals. It is against Bentley Hall Farm and making awareness to Bury Council about this dispicable farm. So far we have 5000 plus e-signatures and have presented them to the council. Also, the MP David Nuttall is now involved, through our actions.

What we are looking for now is for people to come forward with their experiences of buying a puppy or adult dog from BHF. Whether good or bad! As we would like to use any evidence given to us to present to Bury Council in our vigil to close this puppy farm.

We would like details of when bought, condition of the farm, health of your puppy/dog and if possible any pictures. Plus anything else you can think of no matter how small.

Your help would be extremely greatful and would help us to close this puppy farm down for good.


----------



## Fluffywookie (May 3, 2013)

Hi all ,
We live and work not too far from Bentley hall farm . Yesterday the police and RSPCA visited and we believe removed the dogs and effectively closed them down


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

That is brilliant news, can't believe it took so long. Poor dogs used for making money with no thought about their welfare. I hope all the dogs find good homes, wish I could have one of those poor bitches. Terrible lives they must have had.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Fluffywookie said:


> Hi all ,
> We live and work not too far from Bentley hall farm . Yesterday the police and RSPCA visited and we believe removed the dogs and effectively closed them down


Finally and about time too, took them long enough. I am praying that this is accurate and that is what they have finally done!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

FunkyFilly said:


> I know these people personally. They are forever selling Puppies
> she is called stacy shepherd and he is called Richard Speakman
> they also breed horses and cows
> I know for fact they breed
> ...


Is the Picture of the Red and white Malamute Bitch and pups one from the farm? (The others havent come out)

If so is that handfull of food thrown in the straw to the left supposed to be her food? it looks likke Bakers. The Puppys dont look that old either. If its supposed to be food for the bitch that is disgusting too, Pregnant bitches and nursing bitches need really good food and increasing amounts, in pregnancy and during nursing. No whelping box, no sign of a heat source and in what looks like an outbuilding. Pups cant control their body temperature and need to be kept warm and draft free, chilling can cause stress and make them more susceptible to infection and diseases.

If this is the sort of nutrition and conditions pups are raised in then no wonder there is sick and dying puppies coming out of there!!


----------



## finbar (May 2, 2013)

Will update you on Monday about Bentley Hall Far, but if anyone has any concerns about an establishment that is breeding or supplying dogs to the publicand it is in the NorthWest region would like to hear  Thanks


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

finbar said:


> Will update you on Monday about Bentley Hall Far, but if anyone has any concerns about an establishment that is breeding or supplying dogs to the publicand it is in the NorthWest region would like to hear  Thanks


I have one, sadly it's not in the North West though


----------



## finbar (May 2, 2013)

If you have a suspicion that it is a puppy farm please ring your council & get in touch with your MP& RSPCA,. I would of thought there would be a group that you could join in your area? Where is his puppy farm? Bentley Hall Farm has been shut down. The police & the RSPCA raided the farm & took all the dogs /puppies away. The owners the 'Speakman 's ' will not sign the dogs over to the RSPCA though. It is now an on going case, but hopefully they will be found guilty of flaunting the Animal Welfare Act!


----------



## finbar (May 2, 2013)

Hi, just wondering if anyone has had any concerns about Nutshaw kennels in Burnley, or has bought a pup from their. As we would love to hear from you on our FB page

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/northwestactionforanimals

As we have had some complaints about the kennels and are going to investigate them.

Thanks for your help


----------



## finbar (May 2, 2013)

Fluffywookie said:


> Hi all ,
> We live and work not too far from Bentley hall farm . Yesterday the police and RSPCA visited and we believe removed the dogs and effectively closed them down


Hi, yes Bentley Hall Farm was raided by police and RSPCA. The dogs are now in good hands and being looked after  136 dogs/puppies were rescued. Unfortunately the owners of the farm the Speakman's, would not sign the animals over to the RSPCA, as they want to set a legitimate buisness up selling and breeding dogs!!!! We are hoping when the case goes to court they will get a hefty fine, imprisoment and banned from owning dogs for life, but as you might know they can always put the buisness in someone else's name (( We don't want this to happen at all and I am sure the people on this forum don't, so if you have not already signed the petition on our FB page please do, and many thanks 

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/northwestactionforanimals


----------



## Bhodgx (May 10, 2013)

I have just been following the thread on here, and wanted to add that I purchased a black lab pup from this farm in Nov 2011, and also had terrible problems with diahorrea all the way through Nov and Dec which proved through faeces sample to be a Protozoa bacteria.

He then went on to develop elbow displasia. Fragmented conoid process to be precise, for which he had surgery and still has persistent lameness on one side. 

I actually found the steadmans to be quite pleasant, and did send us away with a puppy pack, they even showed what they said were health certificates (which down the line now, after seeing several more proper health certificates weren't real ones ) and the bitch and dog they showed us seemed lovely and in good condition but these dogs were more than likely not the real parents. I unfortunately don't have any photos of the place but wanted to add my story for the record.


----------



## finbar (May 2, 2013)

Hi Bhodgx, thank you for sharing your experience about Bentley Hall Farm and the Speakmans. So sorry that you have had so many problems with your dog  Please could you like our page on Facebook and if you don't mind could you private message us with your story and if possible dates etc. As I have said before the Speakmans want to start up again and we must make sure they never do!!

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/northwestactionforanimals

Here is our link to Facebook.

Many thanks


----------



## Anty (Sep 18, 2011)

It's nice to see so many people joining our thread and action group against BHF, force in numbers. I was on holiday when the news broke about 'the raid'. It now feels worth it all the time filling in my experience / account / reports for various organisations. I am sure several of us feel that way.:wink5:

My little fella is nearly two and still has his behavioural issues 'aggressive out bursts' and epilepsy but we are managing it as best we can. If you look back to where we started from we are a long way forward !!! We have spent serious £'s to give him the best chance going forward. If anyone knows of a specialist in aggression please can you let me know.... We have had several round claiming to be able to solve this but they all have failed. Been told to PTS by one 'specialist' but he is 99% brilliant but we have a streak in there we need to get rid of......:idea:

Hopefully we have stopped BHF for good !!!!!


----------



## finbar (May 2, 2013)

Hi Anti, where abouts do you live as I know an excellent dog behaviorist, He also runs a dog training club, which is excellent. He has 40 plus years of experience. He has never advised anyone to have their dog pts because of a problem they have!


----------



## Anty (Sep 18, 2011)

finbar said:


> Hi Anti, where abouts do you live as I know an excellent dog behaviorist, He also runs a dog training club, which is excellent. He has 40 plus years of experience. He has never advised anyone to have their dog pts because of a problem they have!


Hi Finbar,

Bury Lancashire.

The BHF is going ahead full steam .... Insider info all agencies involved are not impressed with the activates .....HMRC are really hacked off !!!!! Never piss the taxman off 

This in its self is a result !!!! Quite a lengthy spell in 'don't drop the soap' camp !:001_tt2::idea: ....


----------



## roybark (May 21, 2013)

Hi, we bought a border collie puppy from this place at the end of february. It was diagnosed with Parvovirus 3 days later and had to be put down shortly after after not responding to treatment. We have been fighting with the sellers since then to get a refund for the dog and the cost of the treatment. They have consistently ignored calls, messages and have fed me a pack of lies on several occasions. I am giving them one last chance having agreed to send copies of the vets bill to prove to them I am telling the truth. If this does not work I will be going there in person.

Do not do business with these charlatans.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

finbar said:


> If you have a suspicion that it is a puppy farm please ring your council & get in touch with your MP& RSPCA,. I would of thought there would be a group that you could join in your area? Where is his puppy farm? Bentley Hall Farm has been shut down. The police & the RSPCA raided the farm & took all the dogs /puppies away. The owners the 'Speakman 's ' will not sign the dogs over to the RSPCA though. It is now an on going case, but hopefully they will be found guilty of flaunting the Animal Welfare Act!


We have a FB group, unfortunately it's fully licensed so the council aren't bothered. Although the lady I spoke to did admit that the establishment had 'an awful lot of dogs'. Currently we're just advising people against going there for a puppy but at some point we are hoping to get over there to see for ourselves.



roybark said:


> Hi, we bought a border collie puppy from this place at the end of february. It was diagnosed with Parvovirus 3 days later and had to be put down shortly after after not responding to treatment. We have been fighting with the sellers since then to get a refund for the dog and the cost of the treatment. They have consistently ignored calls, messages and have fed me a pack of lies on several occasions. I am giving them one last chance having agreed to send copies of the vets bill to prove to them I am telling the truth. If this does not work I will be going there in person.
> 
> Do not do business with these charlatans.


I'm so sorry for your loss  disgusting people


----------



## finbar (May 2, 2013)

New homes hunt for 100 dogs seized from illegal puppy farm

Manchester Evening News: Number one for news, opinion, sport & celebrity gossip

Police and inspectors from the animal welfare charity swooped on the farm in Bury after our investigation revealed a family of farmers had been illegally breeding up to 400 puppies a year there.


----------



## Delta2012 (Feb 20, 2013)

Just to update on here about bentley hall farm i had been to this farm myself when we was looking for a labrador puppy things didnt seem right so i walked away this was last year and we do have our gorgeous labrador puppy who we did not purchase from there , but i reported to the authorities and also cowboy traders who i had phone and email contact with , after the farm been raided i would like to add on here that it was in my local paper front page about them (bury times newspaper ) and they are due in court charged with what they have been doing and they looking at 51 weeks inside or a big fine , think it was a £20,000 still not enough punishment in my eyes just hope it will stop them but have my doubts


----------

